# BMX-Bahn Bremen



## funky diamonds (24. Februar 2006)

wir wollen so langsam mal wieder anfangen auf der bahn zu rollen.muss zwar noch einiges getan werden,der winter hat seine spuren hinterlassen,aber fahrbar ist die bahn....wer lust kann mir mal ne nachricht schicken.


----------



## Felix89 (24. Februar 2006)

kannst du mal ein paar bilder bei gelegenheit reinstellen? danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p-h-i-l-i-p-p (26. Februar 2006)

Hi, hab mal ne Frage:

Bin neu in Bremen und suche dort nen Bikepark, sind auf der BMX-Bahn auch Leute mit MTB´s willkommen?
Oder kann mir jemand was anderes empfehlen?

THX


----------



## Pilatus (26. Februar 2006)

p-h-i-l-i-p-p schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, hab mal ne Frage:
> 
> Bin neu in Bremen und suche dort nen Bikepark, sind auf der BMX-Bahn auch Leute mit MTB´s willkommen?
> Oder kann mir jemand was anderes empfehlen?
> ...



Mit MTB ist kein Problem. Sind auch ständig mit 24" und 26" unterwegs. Hauptsache man hat Spaß und zerrockt die Anlage nicht mehr als nötig. Sonst hat man keinen Spaß mehr mit Kerstin...
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal dort.


----------



## p-h-i-l-i-p-p (26. Februar 2006)

hey vielen Dank,

klingt ja sehr gut!
wo ist denn genau die Bahn?
und kann man sich im Netzt irgendwo Fotos anschauen?


----------



## Pilatus (26. Februar 2006)

Die Anfahrt habe ich glaub schon 3x hier im Forum beschrieben. Suche!
bilder


----------



## MaHaHnE (26. Februar 2006)

Ja lebt denn der Schwabe noch???


----------



## Pilatus (26. Februar 2006)

JAAAAA er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch...


----------



## Brook (27. Februar 2006)

Genial .. mein Bruder wohnt in Bremen - dann muss ich wohl auch mal kommen und mit dem Fully die Strecke unter die Reifen nehmen?! Wie sieht es mit Shore aus - habt ihr sowas auch irgendwo??


----------



## funky diamonds (27. Februar 2006)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Genial .. mein Bruder wohnt in Bremen - dann muss ich wohl auch mal kommen und mit dem Fully die Strecke unter die Reifen nehmen?! Wie sieht es mit Shore aus - habt ihr sowas auch irgendwo??



jo shores haben wir auch.stehen in der nähe von bremen,kommt aber gut hin.


----------



## funky diamonds (27. Februar 2006)

wir wollen,sowie es das wetter zulässt morgen nachmittag an die bahn.wer lust hat mit zukommen kann sich ja nochmal melden.ansonsten können wir auch nach kattenturm(wo aber erstmal bauen statt fahren angesagt ist)oder zum schlachthof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phase-blau (1. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollen,sowie es das wetter zulässt morgen nachmittag an die bahn.wer lust hat mit zukommen kann sich ja nochmal melden.ansonsten können wir auch nach kattenturm(wo aber erstmal bauen statt fahren angesagt ist)oder zum schlachthof.



wann wollt ihr das nächste mal hin?ich würder gerne mal mitkommen.bin neu in bremen.


----------



## funky diamonds (1. März 2006)

phase-blau schrieb:
			
		

> wann wollt ihr das nächste mal hin?ich würder gerne mal mitkommen.bin neu in bremen.



das hängt vom wetter ab.ich wollte eigentlich morgen ab zwei mal hin.dirts shapen und ein bischen rollen.


----------



## phase-blau (3. März 2006)

wie sieht es morgen aus,will jemand auf die bahn?wollte so gegen zwei hin.


----------



## phase-blau (4. März 2006)

stubu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!              :mad


----------



## funky diamonds (5. März 2006)

phase-blau schrieb:
			
		

> stubu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!              :mad



nix stubu,morgen bahn ab zwei.dirts shapen und ein wenig rollen.


----------



## funky diamonds (5. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> nix stubu,morgen bahn ab zwei.dirts shapen und ein wenig rollen.




nix shapen und rollen,ein wenig zerrockt die gute.dauert wohl noch ein paar tage bis die wieder fahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la boom (6. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> nix shapen und rollen,ein wenig zerrockt die gute.dauert wohl noch ein paar tage bis die wieder fahrbar ist.




kannst du mir mal deine nummer schicken?ich würde auch gerne mal mit.bin neu in bremen und kenne mich überhaupt nich aus.
gruss


----------



## funky diamonds (6. März 2006)

die nummer habe ich dir geschickt.die bahn braucht wirklich noch etwas ruhe.in einem so schlechten zustand habe ich sie noch nie gesehen.tiefer schlamm,völlig zerrockt


----------



## Pilatus (7. März 2006)

Um nicht zu sagen KAPOTT!


----------



## funky diamonds (7. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Um nicht zu sagen KAPOTT!



du sollst arbeiten und hier nicht sinnlos im forum rum gammeln.so wird das nie was,man man.


----------



## Pilatus (7. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> du sollst arbeiten und hier nicht sinnlos im forum rum gammeln.so wird das nie was,man man.



Wieso bist du eigentlich schon wach?


----------



## HPI-RS4 (7. März 2006)

Auf mal sind ja so viele Bremer Biker hier, was denn nu los?^^
hab dir nen pm geschrieben funky diamonds... wegen mal fahren und so^^


----------



## funky diamonds (7. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso bist du eigentlich schon wach?




ich mach doch meine schnapsfreie zeit,da kann man auch mal um elf aufstehen war schon trainieren du fettsack.nächstes wochenende gilts.


----------



## Pilatus (7. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes wochenende gilts.



mehr Bier...

Was heißt denn auf einmal? Wir sind schon immer da gewesen.


----------



## la boom (7. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> mehr Bier...
> 
> Was heißt denn auf einmal? Wir sind schon immer da gewesen.



lass mal alle zusammen fahren gehen.


----------



## MaHaHnE (7. März 2006)

Ja, alle zusammen fahren gehen und Bier trinken. Bin ab Mo wieder back in town. Und wenn der Jossi meine Naben hat auch fahrbereit.
@Pilatus: Sorry, dass ich nicht mehr geantwortet habe, aber irgendwie war die Lernerei zu viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HPI-RS4 (7. März 2006)

jaaa alle zusammen fahren gehen. das is ma ne gute idee, aber bitte erst über nächstes wochenende^^ bin dieses nich da. 
meine icq nr: 294164097, falls einer von euch icq haben sollte, addet mich


----------



## la boom (8. März 2006)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> jaaa alle zusammen fahren gehen. das is ma ne gute idee, aber bitte erst über nächstes wochenende^^ bin dieses nich da.
> meine icq nr: 294164097, falls einer von euch icq haben sollte, addet mich



kein icq


----------



## HPI-RS4 (8. März 2006)

la boom schrieb:
			
		

> kein icq


Musst du dir eben runterladen, dann haste icq^^


----------



## funky diamonds (8. März 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, alle zusammen fahren gehen und Bier trinken. Bin ab Mo wieder back in town. Und wenn der Jossi meine Naben hat auch fahrbereit.
> @Pilatus: Sorry, dass ich nicht mehr geantwortet habe, aber irgendwie war die Lernerei zu viel...




auch wenn er sie nicht haben sollte,was ich nicht hoffe,da dieser gleich zur post fährt,hätte er wohl einen laufradsatz welcher dir dann geliehen werden sollte.dem rollen steht nix im weg.bei dem wetter wohl am schlachthof,sonntag kattenturm


----------



## MaHaHnE (8. März 2006)

Na das hört sich ja mal klasse an. Was ist mit dem EMB Profil? Besorg Dir jetzt endlich aml ICQ... So Abend bin ich wieder da. Yeha!


----------



## Pilatus (8. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag kattenturm



Ich seh schon, daß der Stylekönig mit Fahrrad nach Bremen kommen wird...


----------



## funky diamonds (8. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich seh schon, daß der Stylekönig mit Fahrrad nach Bremen kommen wird...



der ist schon da,der ist schon da.irgendwo am dobben soll er leben.ein geiler typ,skills ohne ende,ohne ende.fährt ne abge****te karre,nicht so ein poserscheiss wie so manch andere möchtegern dipl.ing.sonntag soll er auch da seien.ist wohl dabei gerade den backflip zu üben....


----------



## Pilatus (8. März 2006)

Da ist wohl jemand neidisch auf ein Worldcupbike und auf das gute Aussehen des Fahrers...


----------



## phase-blau (8. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist wohl jemand neidisch auf ein Worldcupbike und auf das gute Aussehen des Fahrers...



wen meint ihr denn?ich kenne keinen der einen flip in bremen springt.dieser jossi hat mal am schlachthof so paar wirre dinge versucht sich aber nur zerlegt.will auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (8. März 2006)

phase-blau schrieb:
			
		

> wen meint ihr denn?ich kenne keinen der einen flip in bremen springt.dieser jossi hat mal am schlachthof so paar wirre dinge versucht sich aber nur zerlegt.will auch mit.



Ich hab jetzt schon von einigen Leuten gehört, daß dieser Jossi oder wie der heißt, nix kann.

Backflip ist nich so schwierig...


----------



## funky diamonds (9. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt schon von einigen Leuten gehört, daß dieser Jossi oder wie der heißt, nix kann.
> 
> Backflip ist nich so schwierig...



jossi ist der meister aller klassen


----------



## Pilatus (9. März 2006)

Und ich werd Deutschlandweltmeister!


----------



## funky diamonds (9. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich werd Deutschlandweltmeister!



ohne hinteres laufrad wird das nix.ich speich dir keins mehr auf


----------



## Pilatus (10. März 2006)

AAAH!
Wobei, ich hab doch grad ein ganz schönes. 
Bis heut abend.


----------



## MaHaHnE (10. März 2006)

Tachtach. 
@Skillmaster und Deutschlandweltmeister
Wenn ihr morgen Abend motoviert seid was zu machen, dann kommt einfach mal rum oder meldet Euch. Habe alle Prüfungen bestanden. Jetzt kann gerockt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (10. März 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Tachtach.
> @Skillmaster und Deutschlandweltmeister
> Wenn ihr morgen Abend motoviert seid was zu machen, dann kommt einfach mal rum oder meldet Euch. Habe alle Prüfungen bestanden. Jetzt kann gerockt werden.



ja lass mal treffen.


----------



## funky diamonds (10. März 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Tachtach.
> @Skillmaster und Deutschlandweltmeister
> Wenn ihr morgen Abend motoviert seid was zu machen, dann kommt einfach mal rum oder meldet Euch. Habe alle Prüfungen bestanden. Jetzt kann gerockt werden.



80 euro für eine vr?da bekomm ich ja zwei neue für.


----------



## Pilatus (10. März 2006)

Auf ne lecker Kaltschale könnte man sich grundsätzlich schon treffen.


----------



## MaHaHnE (10. März 2006)

Na sichi 80 Euro... HAt ja auch Adapter und grosse scheibe... Also ich bin um acht in meiner Butze. Kommt vorbei.


----------



## funky diamonds (10. März 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Na sichi 80 Euro... HAt ja auch Adapter und grosse scheibe... Also ich bin um acht in meiner Butze. Kommt vorbei.



in deine ranzige bude?das muss ich mir nochmal scharf überlegen.der schwabe auch,man ich weiss nicht.der soll doch diese komische synapsenstörung haben und dann noch die neurotischen zwänge.ich weiss nich,ich weiss nich.


----------



## la boom (11. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> in deine ranzige bude?das muss ich mir nochmal scharf überlegen.der schwabe auch,man ich weiss nicht.der soll doch diese komische synapsenstörung haben und dann noch die neurotischen zwänge.ich weiss nich,ich weiss nich.



was ist denn mit fahren?sieht wohl schlecht aus.


----------



## HPI-RS4 (11. März 2006)

Bis jez hat hier nur MaHaHnE icq. los besorgt euch das mal, dann kann man das alles besser absprechen über icq und man lernt sich vorab kennen^^
also los los los, das leben is kurz*lach*


----------



## Pilatus (11. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> in deine ranzige bude?das muss ich mir nochmal scharf überlegen.der schwabe auch,man ich weiss nicht.der soll doch diese komische synapsenstörung haben und dann noch die neurotischen zwänge.ich weiss nich,ich weiss nich.



Ich habe gelernt mit meinen Problemen zu leben. Nur manchmal, meistens Nachts, da...

Ich kenn die Wahnsinnigen doch schon alle. Nachts, da reden sie mit mir. Immer diese Stimmen. Mal klar, manchmal dumpf wie durch einen Schleier. 
Mehr Bier, mehr Bier.
Kennt ihr das?


----------



## funky diamonds (11. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gelernt mit meinen Problemen zu leben. Nur manchmal, meistens Nachts, da...
> 
> Ich kenn die Wahnsinnigen doch schon alle. Nachts, da reden sie mit mir. Immer diese Stimmen. Mal klar, manchmal dumpf wie durch einen Schleier.
> Mehr Bier, mehr Bier.
> Kennt ihr das?




ich habe den sozialpsychatrischen dienst soeben kontaktiert.es war ein versuch dich im betreuten wohnen unterzubringen.das zyprexa hat jedoch nicht so angeschlagen wie erhofft.es hilft nichts.habe soeben beim zuständigen amtsarzt eine einweisung für die geschlossende station fünf erwirkt.tut mir leid,aber du bist derzeit nicht gesellschaftskompatibel.


----------



## Pilatus (11. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe den sozialpsychatrischen dienst soeben kontaktiert.es war ein versuch dich im betreuten wohnen unterzubringen.das zyprexa hat jedoch nicht so angeschlagen wie erhofft.es hilft nichts.habe soeben beim zuständigen amtsarzt eine einweisung für die geschlossende station fünf erwirkt.tut mir leid,aber du bist derzeit nicht gesellschaftskompatibel.



Ich hab genug von diesen Medikamenten. Ich will Bier.
Wann gehn wir zum Markus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (14. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> wir wollen so langsam mal wieder anfangen auf der bahn zu rollen.muss zwar noch einiges getan werden,der winter hat seine spuren hinterlassen,aber fahrbar ist die bahn....wer lust kann mir mal ne nachricht schicken.




das kann ja wohl nicht wartsein,da kann ja jever kommen.so was holsten im kopf nicht aus.alster schwede.jetzt wollen wir das kindl mal beim namen nennen.der schwabe stinkt......


----------



## Pilatus (14. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> das kann ja wohl nicht wartsein,da kann ja jever kommen.so was holsten im kopf nicht aus.alster schwede.jetzt wollen wir das kindl mal beim namen nennen.der schwabe stinkt......



Oha, ich glaub ich kenn da einen der sich selbst was vorlügt. Bierfreie Woche? HAHA! ein Joker weg...


----------



## funky diamonds (14. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, ich glaub ich kenn da einen der sich selbst was vorlügt. Bierfreie Woche? HAHA! ein Joker weg...



ich war nüchtern,man kann auch ohne alk spass haben das ist aber etwas das dem schwaben nicht möglich erscheint.seine verkümmerte wasservakuole,welches sein gehirn darstellt ist für solche empfindungen ohne drogeneinfluss nicht in der lage.das dopamien strömt nur in verbindung mit diversen bieren.
der goos hat gestern seine diplomvorstellung gehabt und das ganze mit 1,0 abgeschlossen.da waren wir noch etwas in den kneipen unterwegs.


----------



## Pilatus (14. März 2006)

Dann war das eine Trotzreaktion von dir, weil alle echten Spaß hatten und du ihn dir einbilden mußtest. 
Das mit den Preisen klappt. je größer der Event, desto besser die Preise.
Dann noch herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich wär auch gerne schon soweit....


----------



## funky diamonds (14. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war das eine Trotzreaktion von dir, weil alle echten Spaß hatten und du ihn dir einbilden mußtest.
> Das mit den Preisen klappt. je größer der Event, desto besser die Preise.
> Dann noch herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich wär auch gerne schon soweit....



ja ich bin eine gescheiterte kreatur......
das mit den preisen ist schön.ich melde mich nochmal bei dir,das wird der hammer event.sieht echt gut aus.viel feedback.


----------



## Pilatus (14. März 2006)

Hab grad meine Gedanken neu geordnet und mir sind Fehler im vorherigen post aufgefallen. der Glückwunsch ging an den guten alten Goos...


----------



## funky diamonds (15. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad meine Gedanken neu geordnet und mir sind Fehler im vorherigen post aufgefallen. der Glückwunsch ging an den guten alten Goos...




du solltest deine gedanken mehr als nur neu ordnen.
der flyer ist so gut wie fertig.an der www.seite wird gearbeitet.pläne für das pit sind gemacht.


----------



## HPI-RS4 (15. März 2006)

Hi, 
habt ihr net lust am samstag ne runde rollen zu gehen? kumpel von mir meinte, das wir uns um 11 uhr am hbf treffen, aber wo und so weiß ich nicht. schreibt aber erstmal eure meinung und so


----------



## funky diamonds (15. März 2006)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habt ihr net lust am samstag ne runde rollen zu gehen? kumpel von mir meinte, das wir uns um 11 uhr am hbf treffen, aber wo und so weiß ich nicht. schreibt aber erstmal eure meinung und so



ich wäre dabei.können uns ja nochmal kontakten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (16. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad meine Gedanken neu geordnet und mir sind Fehler im vorherigen post aufgefallen. der Glückwunsch ging an den guten alten Goos...




richte ich ihm aus.sehen wir uns am wochenende?bin ab sonntag aber auf den kanaren.urlaub vom leben......


----------



## phase-blau (16. März 2006)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habt ihr net lust am samstag ne runde rollen zu gehen? kumpel von mir meinte, das wir uns um 11 uhr am hbf treffen, aber wo und so weiß ich nicht. schreibt aber erstmal eure meinung und so




ich würde auch mitkommen.ich weiss aber noch nicht genau,ob ich in bremen bin.


----------



## HPI-RS4 (16. März 2006)

Ja aber klingt ja schonma nich schlecht, dann sind wir wenigstens nich so wenige und ihr kennt die spots in bremen, ich ja nur bmx bahn und schlachthof^^


----------



## Pilatus (16. März 2006)

Ich komm mit. Am Samstag biken, am Sonntag Kanaren...

Bier regiert die Welt...


----------



## HPI-RS4 (16. März 2006)

Dann sind wir ja schon ca. 4-5 leute, also wird ne kleine gemütliche runde, wenn das wetter dann mitspielt

P.S. @ Pilatus: Bier können wir ja auch alle mitnehmen^^ hab scho lang keins mehr getrunken, bin schon ganz durcheinander^^


----------



## funky diamonds (16. März 2006)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann sind wir ja schon ca. 4-5 leute, also wird ne kleine gemütliche runde, wenn das wetter dann mitspielt
> 
> P.S. @ Pilatus: Bier können wir ja auch alle mitnehmen^^ hab scho lang keins mehr getrunken, bin schon ganz durcheinander^^



dem bier werde ich mich verwehren,habe am samstag um drei noch eintreffen mit sven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HPI-RS4 (16. März 2006)

Wie lang hattet ihr denn dann vor so zu fahren? weil wenn du dich noch mit sven 
treffen willst(ka wer das is^^).


----------



## funky diamonds (16. März 2006)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie lang hattet ihr denn dann vor so zu fahren? weil wenn du dich noch mit sven
> treffen willst(ka wer das is^^).



der arbeitet in kattenturm.kommt doch mit,dann könnt ihr auch da ein bischen rollen.


----------



## HPI-RS4 (16. März 2006)

Joa wenn dann noch ein paar leute mit nach kattenturm kommen, dann könnt man das ja mal in erwegung ziehen^^
können wir dann ja noch alles gucken...


----------



## funky diamonds (17. März 2006)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> Joa wenn dann noch ein paar leute mit nach kattenturm kommen, dann könnt man das ja mal in erwegung ziehen^^
> können wir dann ja noch alles gucken...




jo können wir machen.


----------



## HPI-RS4 (17. März 2006)

So, da wir ja morgen fahren wollen dann, wenns wetter dann nich schlecht ist, wollt ich nur ebend sagen, das wir mitm zug um ca. halb 11 ankommen. hab mir so gedacht, das wir uns aufm schlachthof treffen, bei diesem skatepark dingens, wisst scho was ich mein 

also wer kommt jez alles mit?

funky diamonds
moja (hat hier nur nix gepostet)
klassenkamerad von moja
Pilatus
phase-blau, wie is das mit dir, bist in bremen?

also dann auch alle kommen, dann sind wir nich mal so wenige^^


----------



## phase-blau (17. März 2006)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> So, da wir ja morgen fahren wollen dann, wenns wetter dann nich schlecht ist, wollt ich nur ebend sagen, das wir mitm zug um ca. halb 11 ankommen. hab mir so gedacht, das wir uns aufm schlachthof treffen, bei diesem skatepark dingens, wisst scho was ich mein
> 
> also wer kommt jez alles mit?
> 
> ...



ich versuche zu kommen.weiss es aber noch nicht so genau.halbelf ist ja ungöttlich,wird bei mir wohl ein tick später.


----------



## Brook (18. März 2006)

Gibt es eine Page von der Bremer BMX Bahn? Mein Bruder wohnt bei euch, ist gerade bei mir in Hannover zu Besuch ... wo / wie finden wir die Bahn? Wo kann man noch in Bremer cool biken, will ihn (meinen Bruder) bald mal mit dem Bike besuchen kommen, er wohnt mitten im "Viertel". Wie ist es mit fetten North Shore Anlagen?? Hohen Drops .. bitte mal Standorte durchgeben .. DANKE.


----------



## funky diamonds (18. März 2006)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Page von der Bremer BMX Bahn? Mein Bruder wohnt bei euch, ist gerade bei mir in Hannover zu Besuch ... wo / wie finden wir die Bahn? Wo kann man noch in Bremer cool biken, will ihn (meinen Bruder) bald mal mit dem Bike besuchen kommen, er wohnt mitten im "Viertel". Wie ist es mit fetten North Shore Anlagen?? Hohen Drops .. bitte mal Standorte durchgeben .. DANKE.



ich wohne auch im viertel.schick mir einfach eine pm,dann können wir uns treffen und ich zeig euch ein paar sachen.eine seite wo unter anderem auch die bmxbahn daruf ist wird gerade gebaut und geht anfang april online.


----------



## funky diamonds (19. März 2006)

sorry wegen gestern hpi....die sache in kattenturm hat bis fünf gedauert.das wird aber alles echt fett da.können es ja anfang april nochmal versuchen mit alle mann ein wenig rum zu rollen.jetzt erstmal in urlaub fliegen.bin ab dem 29.3 wieder da.


----------



## Brook (20. März 2006)

Wer hat noch Zeit und Lust .. so am 01.04 mit mir eine Runde durch Bremen zu drehen??

Oder, wo kann / sollte ich hin .. ?? BMX Bahn ist klar, nur wo finde ich die?? Wie sieht es mit netten North Shores aus? Drops oder Gaps .. alles an der BMX Bahn?

Überlegt es euch noch einmal, fahre leider noch kein BMX-Bike .. müsste mit Fully kommen, geht aber vielleicht auch, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HPI-RS4 (20. März 2006)

Klar geht auch, ich würde übernächstes we fahren, also 1.4. Mahahne wollte glaub ich auch mitkommen, kannst dich ja dann zu uns gesellen^^ ich kann dir dann auch zeigen wo die bmx bahn ist. 

@jossi: ja ich konnt ja auch nich, aber es waren ja paar leute unterwegs.


----------



## schwermetall (20. März 2006)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat noch Zeit und Lust .. so am 01.04 mit mir eine Runde durch Bremen zu drehen??



Wie wär es mit 2.4.06 ?
Da findet auf der Bremer BMX-Bahn ein Rennen statt.
Es gibt auch eine Klasse, in der man mit einem MTB fahren kann.
Mit oder ohne Lizens !

Ciao,
Schwermetall


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. März 2006)

Si nen Mist. am 2.4. Fahre ich morgens nach Frankreich. Och nö.


----------



## Brook (21. März 2006)

Freunde und Freundinnen,

bin kein geborener BMX Freak ... möchte aber definitiv MIT! Schwermetall, wo willst du schlafen? Kommst doch aus meiner Ecke (Barsinghausen) - ich bin aus Wennigsen.

Vielleicht kennst du sogar meinen Bruder, das Geburtstagskind (Jockel Fuchs)?! Kannst doch auch mit am Sa. fahren und am So. zurück ... LUST?

Meine Nummer lautet: 0171/4112501    

Grüsse an ALLE ... vielleicht wollen ja noch mehr mit?!


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. März 2006)

Moin! Hat wer Lust morgen ne Runde zu drehen? Wollte vielleicht nach Vegesack zur Bahn oder nen bissl durch die Stadt.


----------



## schwermetall (21. März 2006)

Brook schrieb:
			
		

> Freunde und Freundinnen,
> 
> bin kein geborener BMX Freak ... möchte aber definitiv MIT! Schwermetall, wo willst du schlafen? Kommst doch aus meiner Ecke (Barsinghausen) - ich bin aus Wennigsen.
> 
> ...



Hi,
übernachten lohnt sich nicht für mich, ich werde Sonntag-Morgens aus Barsinghausen losfahren. Man braucht ca. 1,5h mit dem Auto.
Ciao,
Schwermetall


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. März 2006)

Bei mir ist heut kein fahren. gestern langgelegt und nu erst mal auskurieren.
 :-(


----------



## funky diamonds (23. März 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist heut kein fahren. gestern langgelegt und nu erst mal auskurieren.
> :-(



ich melde mich mal aus dem sonnigen sueden der kanaren.30 grad....ich bin am anfang april auf jedenfall dabei.hoffentlich ist mein race cruiser dann schon da.ein rennen am 2.4,meinst du wirklich...die strecke ist in einem katrastrophalen zustand.wuerde aber auch mit hin....markus,hast dich zerlegt...wie denn...meld dich mal keule.was ist mit dem schwaben...


----------



## MaHaHnE (24. März 2006)

Glaube der Schwabe lebt gar nicht mehr... Versuche ihn mal am WE zu erreichen. 
Reinhauen,

der Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (25. März 2006)

Ich lebe wieder. Wir waren gestern noch unterwegs. Aber es regnet. wer will denn die Bahn herrichten bis zum nächsten wochenende? wer veranstaltet das rennen? hast du geblutet, Markus? wer macht mich fit für das rennen?

Ausserdem trink ich nie wieder Bier.


----------



## funky diamonds (27. März 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lebe wieder. Wir waren gestern noch unterwegs. Aber es regnet. wer will denn die Bahn herrichten bis zum nächsten wochenende? wer veranstaltet das rennen? hast du geblutet, Markus? wer macht mich fit für das rennen?
> 
> Ausserdem trink ich nie wieder Bier.




ich mach dich fit.kannst meine trainerdienst online nutzten.betreue dich direkt vom tresen aus.das bier ist schon kaltgestellt.die bahn werden wohl kerstin und co. fertig machen.wie gut das ich auf den kanaren bin und leider nicht helfen kann.....


----------



## hbGiant (27. März 2006)

gibts in bremen eigendlich noch mehr strecken ausser die bmx bahn ...?


----------



## Pilatus (28. März 2006)

was willst du denn  für Strecken? 
Es gibt noch Park/Street und Dirt. 
Und CC-Runden. Aber da mußt du andere Fragen...


----------



## funky diamonds (30. März 2006)

schwermetall schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär es mit 2.4.06 ?
> Da findet auf der Bremer BMX-Bahn ein Rennen statt.
> Es gibt auch eine Klasse, in der man mit einem MTB fahren kann.
> Mit oder ohne Lizens !
> ...



bei dem wetter wird es wohl ausfallen oder?ich erreiche kerstin auch nicht um das mal zu erfragen.ich wäre aber am wochenende aufjedenfall dabei um ein wenig zu rollen.was ist mit dir schwabe?der marcus haut am 2.4 nach frankreich ab?


----------



## funky diamonds (31. März 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem wetter wird es wohl ausfallen oder?ich erreiche kerstin auch nicht um das mal zu erfragen.ich wäre aber am wochenende aufjedenfall dabei um ein wenig zu rollen.was ist mit dir schwabe?der marcus haut am 2.4 nach frankreich ab?




oh je wenn bier doch alles wär....muss gleich beim umzug helfen,jear man wird toll....schnaps.
schwabe du geile schlange,keiner kann so oft und so lange,ich will ein kind von dir.und wir werden immer mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (1. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> was willst du denn  für Strecken?
> Es gibt noch Park/Street und Dirt.
> Und CC-Runden. Aber da mußt du andere Fragen...



wann kommst du heute?du alte schlange,morgen gilts.....


----------



## MaHaHnE (1. April 2006)

Yea! morgen geht es nach Kranfreich! Tschaka.
ab ostern können wir wieder rocken. Schwabe ich nehm auch eins!!!


----------



## funky diamonds (1. April 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Yea! morgen geht es nach Kranfreich! Tschaka.
> ab ostern können wir wieder rocken. Schwabe ich nehm auch eins!!!



dann gilts.


----------



## funky diamonds (2. April 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> dann gilts.




der schwabe stinkt......


----------



## funky diamonds (3. April 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> der schwabe stinkt......



der stinkt nicht nur,der kann auch nicht fahren.so das musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## phase-blau (3. April 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> der stinkt nicht nur,der kann auch nicht fahren.so das musste mal gesagt werden



magst du ihn nicht?oder warum redest du so über ihn.stinkt er wirklich?


----------



## Pilatus (3. April 2006)

ICH hab gestern früh nicht gebrochen...
Aber genug geredet. Mit Worten kommt man bei dem nicht weiter. Den schlag ich das nächste mal zusammen. Direkt die Faust ins Gesicht.  

Für die anderen, ich stinke nicht! Wann gehen wir mal fahren?


----------



## funky diamonds (3. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> ICH hab gestern früh nicht gebrochen...
> Aber genug geredet. Mit Worten kommt man bei dem nicht weiter. Den schlag ich das nächste mal zusammen. Direkt die Faust ins Gesicht.
> 
> Für die anderen, ich stinke nicht! Wann gehen wir mal fahren?



mit dir will keiner fahren,scheiss poser.teures bike und nix dahinter.du bist einfach nur peinlich.ich werde dir morgen so tierisch den arsch aufreissen.dich mach ich alle......wenn es das wetter zulässt werde ich in kattenturm ein wenig rollen.der schwabe hat ab sofort kattenturm-bmx-bahnnord,schlachthof sowie bahnhofsplatz-verbot.ich zahle demjenigen 500 euro,welcher mir seien rad entwendet oder es zumindest zerstört....... 
wann wollen wir uns morgen treffen,sebastian aka schwabe?


----------



## Pilatus (3. April 2006)

Ooooooh, der Herr sucht also richtig Ärger! Du mußt deine Freunde ja auch bezahlen, oder?
Wegen mir schon morgens. Bin bereit...


----------



## funky diamonds (4. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ooooooh, der Herr sucht also richtig Ärger! Du mußt deine Freunde ja auch bezahlen, oder?
> Wegen mir schon morgens. Bin bereit...



wenn ich freunde hätte würde ich sie auch bezahlen.wer hat der kann.
morgen müsste gehen.hat zwar gerade so ein bisschen geregnet,aber wenn dabei bleibt geht das schon.janis ist nicht dabei.der brennt sich heute einen.habe vorhin mit ihm telefoniert,klang schon nicht mehr feierlich.aber so anderer typ wollte mal mit.habe ihm meine nummer gegeben.

futschikato verbrato.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2006)

Ich wär jetzt so gern bei meiner Mama im schönen Süden. Da könnte man dann schön auf irgendwelchen Trails/Strecken rumradeln und rumspringen und müßte sich gar keine Gedanken über dieses beschissene Wetter hier im Norden machen. AAAAAAAHHH, ich raste aus. So muß ich womöglich doch meine Arbeit schreiben. Meldet euch mal zum radeln. eventuell Kattenturm heut nachmittag.


----------



## HPI-RS4 (4. April 2006)

Och nöö, nur weil mein pc  mal paar tage kaputt is bekommt man nichts mehr mit^^ heut nachmittag hab ich leider keine zeit und das wetter sieht ja grad au net so gut aus
aber am wochenende hät ich vllt zeit um ne runde rollen zu gehen


----------



## funky diamonds (4. April 2006)

jo lass mal heute nachmittag soweit es das wetter zulässt rollen gehen fahren biken oder wie auch immer.bin aber völlig fertig.sehe aus wie nach einer dreimonatigen geiselhaft.hab die ganze nacht gezockt und um halb acht kamen die handwerker.....meld dich mal sebi-die-keule-schwabe-

am wochenende bin ich dabei.hab dann auch meinen neuen cruiser.falls das wetter es mitmacht könnten wir dann mal auf die bahn.


----------



## funky diamonds (4. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wär jetzt so gern bei meiner Mama im schönen Süden. Da könnte man dann schön auf irgendwelchen Trails/Strecken rumradeln und rumspringen und müßte sich gar keine Gedanken über dieses beschissene Wetter hier im Norden machen. AAAAAAAHHH, ich raste aus. So muß ich womöglich doch meine Arbeit schreiben. Meldet euch mal zum radeln. eventuell Kattenturm heut nachmittag.




der süden stinkt,so wie du dann geh doch.dich will hier eh keiner.....


----------



## funky diamonds (5. April 2006)

sitzt du schon an der diplomarbeit?bin ein wenig wuschig,war doch noch ein bier mehr.projekt wenig trinken ist gescheitert.bin auch schon seit neun wach.....hole jetzt den cruiser.meld dich nachher mal,bei dem wetter könntest du ja mal eine kreative pause einlegen.


----------



## Pilatus (7. April 2006)

Isch libe Deutscheland...
Fikkpisse, was ist das für ein Wetter.
Mehr Bier oder Sonne.

War zufällig in den letzten 3-4 Tagen jemand auf der BMX Bahn und weiß wie es da aussieht?


----------



## funky diamonds (7. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Isch libe Deutscheland...
> Fikkpisse, was ist das für ein Wetter.
> Mehr Bier oder Sonne.
> 
> War zufällig in den letzten 3-4 Tagen jemand auf der BMX Bahn und weiß wie es da aussieht?




in den letzten 3-4 tagen war ich am tresen.....sieht doch gut aus.wenns heute nichtmehr regnet könnte es morgen klappen.da wir ja wahrscheinlich eh mit dem auto hinfahren ist es ja auch egal.nehmen ne schaufel mit für die dirts und gut is.


----------



## HPI-RS4 (7. April 2006)

nehmt ihr die räder dann mit oder fahrt ihr nur mit schaufeln bewaffnet dahin?


----------



## funky diamonds (7. April 2006)

HPI-RS4 schrieb:
			
		

> nehmt ihr die räder dann mit oder fahrt ihr nur mit schaufeln bewaffnet dahin?



Eigentlich wollten wir mit schaufelrädern hin.shapen und fahren in einem.

fahren wollten wir eigentlich schon.ich denke mal,dass die bahn vor dem letzten proberennen schon ein wenig hübsch gemacht wurde.ich war halt ewig nicht mehr da,keine ahnung.schaufel wollte ich für plan b mitnehmen.wenn die bahn nicht fahrbar ist so kann man doch mit ein paar schaufelbewegungen die kleine dirtline wieder fit machen und ein wenig drüber rollen.komm mal morgen mit.sind einige dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. April 2006)

Einige!!

Der mit der Salzkrustenkappi auch






 Der Alte Mosher!


----------



## funky diamonds (7. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Einige!!
> 
> Der mit der Salzkrustenkappi auch
> 
> ...



geiler magga auf dem foto.der hüpft da doch nich wirklich runter.das sind besimmt,mindest,wenn nicht gar killer-bender-drop-hast-nicht-gesehnde 50 cm......der ist ein echter höllenhund.ich lies mir  zu ohren kommen,dass er es doch gar schafft trotz der 2,8 promille,welche zu dem zeitpunkt als das hämmerfoto aufgenohmen wurde,schafft geradeaus zu fahren.nur leichte ausfallerscheinungen später am schlachthof.die bestie lebt.


----------



## funky diamonds (7. April 2006)

i


----------



## funky diamonds (8. April 2006)

gleich gilts.....mit einer speziellen atemtechnik bin ich morgen wieder nüchtern und kann auf der bahn gas geben................


----------



## funky diamonds (9. April 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> gleich gilts.....mit einer speziellen atemtechnik bin ich morgen wieder nüchtern und kann auf der bahn gas geben................



selbe zeit,gleicher ort,nur das schreiben ist etwas schwierig.morgen ein wenig schlachthof?


----------



## Pilatus (9. April 2006)

Ja...

Junge, es wird Zeit, daß du deine Grenzen kennenlernst. Als ich so alt war wie du, konnte ich mich schon beherrschen und wußte wann schluß war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phase-blau (9. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ja...
> 
> Junge, es wird Zeit, daß du deine Grenzen kennenlernst. Als ich so alt war wie du, konnte ich mich schon beherrschen und wußte wann schluß war.




geht heute jemand biken?zum schlachthof würde ich auch kommen.


----------



## funky diamonds (9. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ja...
> 
> Junge, es wird Zeit, daß du deine Grenzen kennenlernst. Als ich so alt war wie du, konnte ich mich schon beherrschen und wußte wann schluß war.




NOCH HABE ICH MEINE GRENZEN NICHT KENNEN GELERNT,DEINE SCHON LANGE ÜBERSCHRITTEN.MELD DICH MAL.


----------



## funky diamonds (17. April 2006)

phase-blau schrieb:
			
		

> geht heute jemand biken?zum schlachthof würde ich auch kommen.



Hätte lust ne runde zu drehen.bmx-bahn oder sonstwo...


----------



## Pilatus (17. April 2006)

Dabei...


----------



## funky diamonds (17. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei...




geh mal ans telefon...............


----------



## funky diamonds (18. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei...




warum stinkt der schwabe?vorallem im hodenbereich macht sich der ammoniakhaltige geruch besonders bemerkbar.seine arme arme freundin.morgen,wenn es gilt und ich den bad oehenhausener und den fauligen schwabe locker abhänge,werde ich mir katzendärme um die nase wickeln um mich vom schwaben nicht "einräuchern "zu lassen.der kann zudem nix.


----------



## funky diamonds (19. April 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> warum stinkt der schwabe?vorallem im hodenbereich macht sich der ammoniakhaltige geruch besonders bemerkbar.seine arme arme freundin.morgen,wenn es gilt und ich den bad oehenhausener und den fauligen schwabe locker abhänge,werde ich mir katzendärme um die nase wickeln um mich vom schwaben nicht "einräuchern "zu lassen.der kann zudem nix.



auch 20 bier lassen den schwaben nicht schöner erscheinen.ich muss weg.morgen nehm ich den flieger.jetzt aber wieder in die capribar............


----------



## Pilatus (19. April 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> auch 20 bier lassen den schwaben nicht schöner erscheinen.ich muss weg.morgen nehm ich den flieger.jetzt aber wieder in die capribar............



02:59 Uhr, abgeklemmt hat er, weil er nix verträgt, der große Meister, drei Bier und weg, haut ab ohne ade zu sagen, is klar, mußte ich eben allein weitertrinken...

Heute radeln auf der Bahn!
Heute gilt´s


----------



## funky diamonds (24. April 2006)

ich bin abgehauen,weil ich dein bemittleidenswertes aeusseres nicht mehr ertragen habe.ich schaemte mich mit dir in der oeffentlichkeit gesehen zu werden.und eurer rumgeeier auf der bahn ist auch jaemmerlich.zwei spastis auf der bahn,nee danke.ich komme frisch von den kanaren zurueck und werde euch beiden knackfuessen mal zeigen wie man radelt.

marcus,klappt das mit der neuen schwinge?kannst du noch die entsprechnenden lager besorgen?du meintest du haettest ganz gute kontakte diesbezueglich.

am freitag gilts.dann mach ich dich fertig.du wirst der vollste aller schwaben seien.


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2006)

15 Eintritt, ja ich werde der vollste Schwabe sein. Und muß dann mit dem Türsteher reden, daß er dich wieder reinläßt, weil sie dich wegen Trunkenheit auf der Tanzfläche rausgeschmissen haben!
Ich war im Trainingslager auf der Bahn mit Schwäbischem Trainer. Ich war schnell wie der Wind, dann wollte ich das Alpha-Männchen sein und schon lag ich auf den Knien hinter meinem Rad.
Du wirst dich wundern, komm du nur her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (24. April 2006)

@ Jossi: geht klar. bis zum 6ten ist das alles fertig. Lager werden besorgt.
@Pilatus: Askla bei Dir? morgen ne Runde radeln? sach mal was.


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> @  Askla?


Iskla...
Wann? bin immer bereit!


----------



## funky diamonds (28. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Iskla...
> Wann? bin immer bereit!



bereit?wozu das denn?


----------



## funky diamonds (29. April 2006)

du kannst nix........


----------



## Pilatus (29. April 2006)




----------



## funky diamonds (29. April 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

>



du hättest grafiker werden sollen.wärst ein grosser geworden.....


----------



## funky diamonds (30. April 2006)

du bist ein verlierer...................gestern mal zwei pils genohmen und nun kaputt.so wird das nix.man muss hart seien an der schnapsfront.looser.
my prig is to big,you are to tight for me.


----------



## funky diamonds (1. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> du bist ein verlierer...................gestern mal zwei pils genohmen und nun kaputt.so wird das nix.man muss hart seien an der schnapsfront.looser.
> my prig is to big,you are to tight for me.



selbe zeit,selber ort.den fred schnap ich mir.

der schwabe ist ne pimmelfrau.............


----------



## Pilatus (1. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> selbe zeit,selber ort.den fred schnap ich mir.
> 
> der schwabe ist ne pimmelfrau.............



Ha, ruf mich noch einmal um 0530 an. Du hast mich geweckt. mach dich mal hübsch, um 0930 komm ich rum, dann gehen wir radeln... 
Und dann zeig ich dir mal meinen Pullermann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (1. Mai 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ha, ruf mich noch einmal um 0530 an. Du hast mich geweckt. mach dich mal hübsch, um 0930 komm ich rum, dann gehen wir radeln...
> Und dann zeig ich dir mal meinen Pullermann...




wo bleibst du?ich fahr mich jetzt seit zwei stunden bei 400 watt/120er trittfreq. auf der rolle warm....langsam wirds langweilig.


----------



## funky diamonds (4. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> wo bleibst du?ich fahr mich jetzt seit zwei stunden bei 400 watt/120er trittfreq. auf der rolle warm....langsam wirds langweilig.




biken ist langweilig.


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> biken ist langweilig.



Mal schauen wie langweilig es in Winterberg mit dem Carbon-Scott wird.
Du hättest ja mitkommenkönnen. Aber Nein...


----------



## MaHaHnE (8. Mai 2006)

Ui. Da war Winterberg aber schön... Aber sowas von schön. ... und noch viel schöner... ;-)


----------



## funky diamonds (9. Mai 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Ui. Da war Winterberg aber schön... Aber sowas von schön. ... und noch viel schöner... ;-)




biken ist trotzdem langweilig,mehr bier.............


----------



## funky diamonds (10. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> biken ist trotzdem langweilig,mehr bier.............



wie kann ein mensch so sehr stinken wie der schwabe?wir sollten eine abstimmung machen,ob der schwabe vom forum ausgescl´hlossen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (10. Mai 2006)

Dafür


----------



## funky diamonds (11. Mai 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür




mein reden.weg mit dem schwaben


----------



## funky diamonds (11. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> mein reden.weg mit dem schwaben



es tut mir leid schwabe.ich befinde mich derzeit in einer merkwürdigen phase meines lebens.ich kann meine autoaggressionen nicht abbauen und muss sie immer am untalentiertesten radfahrer bremens auslassen.du kannst ja nichts für deine unfähigkeit.ich muss toleranter werden.
klammheimlich hast du mich gestern nacht alleine am tresen zurück gelassen.du bist mir ein freund....


----------



## Pilatus (11. Mai 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür



Ich fass es nicht!  

Achso, ihr meine besten Freunde, ich geh morgen auf die Bahn. Mich Fit machen. Aber ihr wollt ja nicht mit. Der eine hat kein Rad da, der andere hat was blaues am Arm... -> LANGWEILIG

Mal schauen wer zuerst ausgeschlossen wird..


----------



## MaHaHnE (11. Mai 2006)

OK... Dann bleib doch halt. Komm, wollen wir wieder Freunde sein??? 

Böööööööööööddddddeeeee!  

Habe Dir auch nen tolles Bild gemacht. Schau her:








Bis später man!


----------



## funky diamonds (12. Mai 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> OK... Dann bleib doch halt. Komm, wollen wir wieder Freunde sein???
> 
> Böööööööööööddddddeeeee!
> 
> ...



bier


----------



## MaHaHnE (14. Mai 2006)

mehr Bier!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (15. Mai 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> OK... Dann bleib doch halt. Komm, wollen wir wieder Freunde sein???
> 
> Böööööööööööddddddeeeee!
> 
> ...



Das ist bestimmt ein gesponosrter Teamfahrer. Bestimmt Intense-Teamfahrer. Der fährt so geil...


----------



## funky diamonds (15. Mai 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bestimmt ein gesponosrter Teamfahrer. Bestimmt Intense-Teamfahrer. Der fährt so geil...




ich hab den mal live gesehen.ist ne oberpfeife,kann nix.intense hat er,braucht er auch.der alte poser.mitleid habe ich mit ihm.wer so schlecht fährt braucht halt ne digge karre


----------



## funky diamonds (16. Mai 2006)

will auch wieder fahren.brüche sind ********.ich glaube das war insgesamt mein 20ter.****,aber die anderen bremer können nix................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (16. Mai 2006)

Puh, da habe ich ja Glück gehabt, dass ich kein Bremer bin... Heute gilt es wieder!


----------



## funky diamonds (19. Mai 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Puh, da habe ich ja Glück gehabt, dass ich kein Bremer bin... Heute gilt es wieder!




sei du mal froh..............in drei wochen gilts....scheiss gips kommt dann ab.es wird kein halten geben.bin top motiviert.


----------



## funky diamonds (20. Mai 2006)

STUBU ROCKT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## funky diamonds (20. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> sei du mal froh..............in drei wochen gilts....scheiss gips kommt dann ab.es wird kein halten geben.bin top motiviert.




oh je.das wird heute ein harter tag..


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2006)

Du arme einsame verlorene Seele. Du tust mir leid. So ohne Freunde, ohne radeln. Nur der Alkohol, der einem zuhört. Abends das einsame Karusellfahren im Bett, weil man mal wieder seine Grenzen nicht erkannt hat und 4 Bier zuviel getrunken hat. 
Wenn du drüber reden willst, dann ruf jemanden an den´s interessiert und lass mich in Ruhe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!elfelfeinseinseins


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2006)

Ach, und vielleicht kannst du mit denen eine Selbsthilfegruppe bilden, wo ihr eure Erfahrungen und Probleme lösen könnt.

Handimgips


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2006)

Es regnet, weil die Hand von J.B. aus HB so stinkt....


----------



## chakamoto (21. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> will auch wieder fahren.brüche sind ********.ich glaube das war insgesamt mein 20ter.****,aber die anderen bremer können nix................



Zumindest brechen sie sich nicht die Flossen beim kickern... )


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. Mai 2006)

Ich denke dieser armen Seele sollte man nicht mit Ignoranz begegnen, sonder einfach unterstützen. Alles Andere bringt doch nchts und er wird in den Sog des Alkoholismus nur noch mehr reingezogen... Irgendwann kommt die wieder auf den rechten Weg. Zum Beispiel heute Abend  bei viel Pilsbier und lecker Bikefilm. Dann schauen wir mal, ob wir nicht MEHR BIER schaffen... Bis heut Abend!

P.S.: @ Chakamoto: Wer so hoch springt, wie in Deinem Profilbild, sollte mal nen Helm aufsetzen... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (22. Mai 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke dieser armen Seele sollte man nicht mit Ignoranz begegnen, sonder einfach unterstützen. Alles Andere bringt doch nchts und er wird in den Sog des Alkoholismus nur noch mehr reingezogen... Irgendwann kommt die wieder auf den rechten Weg. Zum Beispiel heute Abend  bei viel Pilsbier und lecker Bikefilm. Dann schauen wir mal, ob wir nicht MEHR BIER schaffen... Bis heut Abend!
> 
> P.S.: @ Chakamoto: Wer so hoch springt, wie in Deinem Profilbild, sollte mal nen Helm aufsetzen... ;-)



saefty first.ich stell mal meinen face to ground ohne helm online.aber man soll es sich auch mal für ein paar minuten zwischen den dirts gemütlich machen und ein wenig im dreamland verweilen......mein arm stinkt und häutet sich,wer will darf heute abend dran lecken.ich sage david bescheid,der hund kommt vorher eh noch bei mir rum.schwabe wäre möglich deinen fetten arsch so gegen sechs zu mir zu schwingen?


----------



## funky diamonds (22. Mai 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest brechen sie sich nicht die Flossen beim kickern... )



dich mach ich alle.
kattenturmverbot,schlachthofverbot,bmxbahnverbot,generelles fahrverbot.deine zeit ist abgelaufen.ich fordere dich auf dich einem irischen boxkampf mit mir zu stellen.morgen früh um fünf am eck.


----------



## funky diamonds (22. Mai 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke dieser armen Seele sollte man nicht mit Ignoranz begegnen, sonder einfach unterstützen. Alles Andere bringt doch nchts und er wird in den Sog des Alkoholismus nur noch mehr reingezogen... Irgendwann kommt die wieder auf den rechten Weg. Zum Beispiel heute Abend  bei viel Pilsbier und lecker Bikefilm. Dann schauen wir mal, ob wir nicht MEHR BIER schaffen... Bis heut Abend!
> 
> P.S.: @ Chakamoto: Wer so hoch springt, wie in Deinem Profilbild, sollte mal nen Helm aufsetzen... ;-)



du kannst auch nix,looser


----------



## funky diamonds (22. Mai 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Es regnet, weil die Hand von J.B. aus HB so stinkt....



lieber stinken als hässlich,dich prügel ich windel weich.


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. Mai 2006)

ISKLA!!!!!!11111einseinseinselfelf

       :kotz:    



> Du hast in deiner Signatur oder deinem vorherigen Beitrag 40 Grafiken verwendet. Erlaubt sind maximal 15 Grafiken. Bitte klicke auf 'Zurück' und entferne einige davon.
> 
> Zu den Grafiken zählen Smileys, das vB Code  Tag und das HTML <img> Tag. Die Benutzung dieser drei Grafikarten kann vom Administrator eingeschränkt werden.
> [/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## chakamoto (22. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> dich mach ich alle.
> kattenturmverbot,schlachthofverbot,bmxbahnverbot,generelles fahrverbot.deine zeit ist abgelaufen.ich fordere dich auf dich einem irischen boxkampf mit mir zu stellen.morgen früh um fünf am eck.



Um fünf am Eck? Da schläfst doch noch Deinen Rausch aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (23. Mai 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Um fünf am Eck? Da schläfst doch noch Deinen Rausch aus...




ich mach mich gerade warm.dich zerfetzt ich gleich.meine kumpels bauen gerade den ring auf.wehe du feiger hund bist nicht da.......


----------



## funky diamonds (23. Mai 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> ISKLA!!!!!!11111einseinseinselfelf
> 
> :kotz:
> 
> ...



geh mal studieren und häng nicht soviel im netzt rum....ich bezahl euch schmarotzerstudenten.wärst nen ganz grosser im web geworden.spacken bist du.komm du mir mal vor die flinte..................


----------



## funky diamonds (23. Mai 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Um fünf am Eck? Da schläfst doch noch Deinen Rausch aus...




wo warst du???????


----------



## MaHaHnE (23. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> geh mal studieren und häng nicht soviel im netzt rum....ich bezahl euch schmarotzerstudenten.wärst nen ganz grosser im web geworden.spacken bist du.komm du mir mal vor die flinte..................



hey Jossi, nicht gleich mit den Grossen anlegen... Fang KLEIN an!!


----------



## funky diamonds (23. Mai 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> hey Jossi, nicht gleich mit den Grossen anlegen... Fang KLEIN an!!




der schwabe soll erstmal zielen lernen......:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:   :kotz:


----------



## Pilatus (23. Mai 2006)

Du hast das natürlich auch genau unter die Lupe genommen. Ich wußte du hast einen Fetisch in diese Richtung.
Fällt dir eigentlich auf das du nur noch Peter a.k.a long Pete als Freund hast?
Vielleicht sollte ich dich doch mal melden. Diese ständigen Pöbeleien deiner Seits gehen mir, wahrscheinlich auch anderen, auf den Geist... 

Viel Spaß noch. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Tresen...


----------



## funky diamonds (23. Mai 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast das natürlich auch genau unter die Lupe genommen. Ich wußte du hast einen Fetisch in diese Richtung.
> Fällt dir eigentlich auf das du nur noch Peter a.k.a long Pete als Freund hast?
> Vielleicht sollte ich dich doch mal melden. Diese ständigen Pöbeleien deiner Seits gehen mir, wahrscheinlich auch anderen, auf den Geist...
> 
> Viel Spaß noch. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Tresen...



am tresen will ich dich garnicht sehen.in die läden,in welchen du mit deinem rosa hemd mit hoch geklappten kragen gehst will ich nicht.looser,flachzange,ewiger zweiter,spacken,hornochse,flachwichser,esel,etc.


----------



## chakamoto (23. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> wo warst du???????



Als ich gelesen hab, dass Du Dich warmmachst, hab ich mir vor Lachen in die Hose gemacht und meine Mama wollte mich so nicht raus lassen... 




Aber mal im Ernst: Morgen buddeln in Kattenturm? Sind so ab 1630 da.


----------



## funky diamonds (24. Mai 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich gelesen hab, dass Du Dich warmmachst, hab ich mir vor Lachen in die Hose gemacht und meine Mama wollte mich so nicht raus lassen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




muss schauen,ob ich das schaffe.wollen noch einkaufen,planen für unseren sinnlosen umschwung am morgigen tag.der schwabe wird schon um eins so voll seien.den holen wir einfach auf dem rückweg wieder ab.er wird in anbetracht der tatsache,dass es ihn schrecklich zerreissen wird in einen skieinteiler(neongelb so haben es die suchtrupps der feuerwehr später leichter ihn zu finden) gepackt.windeln sollen seinen dann vollurinierten körper etwas schützen,falls es auch zu rektalen entgleisungen kommt......herrlich wird es         :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## Pilatus (24. Mai 2006)

Du Sturzgeburt, dir verpass ich eine rektale Entgleisung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (24. Mai 2006)




----------



## funky diamonds (25. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

>




nie mehr erste liga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ihr weichzapfen,euch mach ich mit der linken alle...................


----------



## funky diamonds (26. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> nie mehr erste liga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ihr weichzapfen,euch mach ich mit der linken alle...................




der schwabe ist das letzte.will nicht mehr..........verrat.


----------



## Pilatus (26. Mai 2006)

Ich kann noch nix sehen...


----------



## funky diamonds (26. Mai 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann noch nix sehen...



habe auch auf beiden augen netzhautablösungen.waren das durchzechte 16 stunden.herrlich.geh mal ans telefon du reudiger bastard.lass mal ne runde im grünen bummeln oder ins industriegebiet.aber keine menschen,bin noch nicht gesellschaktskompatibel,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## funky diamonds (26. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> habe auch auf beiden augen netzhautablösungen.waren das durchzechte 16 stunden.herrlich.geh mal ans telefon du reudiger bastard.lass mal ne runde im grünen bummeln oder ins industriegebiet.aber keine menschen,bin noch nicht gesellschaktskompatibel,.,.,.,.,.



tonight saufen ole.............der schwabe ist ein looser ohne rückrad.er wird nie ein grosser.grösser werden bei mir aber leider derzeit auch nur die augenringe..........


----------



## funky diamonds (27. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> tonight saufen ole.............der schwabe ist ein looser ohne rückrad.er wird nie ein grosser.grösser werden bei mir aber leider derzeit auch nur die augenringe..........



schnaps,gehen jetzt weiter ins stubu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (27. Mai 2006)

Da muss ich mich wohl doch selbst zitieren...



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Du arme einsame verlorene Seele. Du tust mir leid. So ohne Freunde, ohne radeln. Nur der Alkohol, der einem zuhört. Abends das einsame Karusellfahren im Bett, weil man mal wieder seine Grenzen nicht erkannt hat und 4 Bier zuviel getrunken hat.
> Wenn du drüber reden willst, dann ruf jemanden an den´s interessiert und lass mich in Ruhe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!elfelfeinseinseins



Anus apertus


----------



## funky diamonds (29. Mai 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich mich wohl doch selbst zitieren...
> 
> 
> 
> Anus apertus



schlaf dich erstmal aus.....gurkenwasser trinken hält jung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (29. Mai 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> schlaf dich erstmal aus.....gurkenwasser trinken hält jung.




aber auch gurkenwasser lässt einen sechsfachen,spiralförmigen trümmerbruch nicht schneller zusammen wachsen          
gips ist ab,aber belasten erst wieder in 4 wochen,richtig powern erst wieder in 6-8 wochen  schöissse,nix in willingen heizen.....


----------



## MaHaHnE (31. Mai 2006)

Armes putput. Heute fahren? Herr Pilatus? Auf eine SMS antwortet der feine Herr ja nicht mehr, oder war das letzte Bier gestern schlecht?


----------



## funky diamonds (1. Juni 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Armes putput. Heute fahren? Herr Pilatus? Auf eine SMS antwortet der feine Herr ja nicht mehr, oder war das letzte Bier gestern schlecht?



nö,der hatte einfach keinen bock mit so einem schussel wie dir gesehen zu werden....


----------



## MaHaHnE (1. Juni 2006)

Besser Schussel als Handkrüppel...


----------



## funky diamonds (7. Juni 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Besser Schussel als Handkrüppel...




wie sieht es aus mit einer kleinen runde fahren am wochenende?will mich langsam wieder ans radeln gewohnen.fahre aber nur,wenn der stinkende schwabe nicht mitkommt.

schwabe ich brauche die kefü wieder,geld von dem typen ist da.meld dich morgen mal.


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2006)

wer ist eigentlich der Schussel? Wer ist in Kattenturm angeblich wegen zuwenig Luft im Reifen über den Lenker gegangen?

Falls noch irgendjemand hier mitliest: Wir brauchen Hilfe in Kattenturm. Jede Menge Hilfe, um die Hügel zu richten. Immer zwischen 15 und 18Uhr. Oder hier melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (8. Juni 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> wer ist eigentlich der Schussel? Wer ist in Kattenturm angeblich wegen zuwenig Luft im Reifen über den Lenker gegangen?
> 
> Falls noch irgendjemand hier mitliest: Wir brauchen Hilfe in Kattenturm. Jede Menge Hilfe, um die Hügel zu richten. Immer zwischen 15 und 18Uhr. Oder hier melden.



ich bin amtlich geprüfter niedrigluftreifentester,ich geh auch gerne mal mit einer kaputen hand über den lenker.
ich brauche keine hilfe in kattenturm,vielmehr benötige ich einschlägige typen bei der beseitigung des schwaben.bitte hier melden.5000 euro auf tasche.


----------



## chakamoto (8. Juni 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin amtlich geprüfter niedrigluftreifentester,ich geh auch gerne mal mit einer kaputen hand über den lenker.
> ich brauche keine hilfe in kattenturm,vielmehr benötige ich einschlägige typen bei der beseitigung des schwaben.bitte hier melden.5000 euro auf tasche.



Das was Du meinst ist kein Niedrigluftreifentester, sondern ein Heissluftföhn...

Sind morgen gegen 15 Uhr Im FunPark. Bringste die Willingen-Bilder mit?


----------



## funky diamonds (9. Juni 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Das was Du meinst ist kein Niedrigluftreifentester, sondern ein Heissluftföhn...
> 
> Sind morgen gegen 15 Uhr Im FunPark. Bringste die Willingen-Bilder mit?



der schwabe hat heute so was von derbe ans eck gekotzt......sowas habe ich noch nie in meinem leben gesehen.der hammer.der kotzgott heist schwabe......:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## funky diamonds (9. Juni 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Das was Du meinst ist kein Niedrigluftreifentester, sondern ein Heissluftföhn...
> 
> Sind morgen gegen 15 Uhr Im FunPark. Bringste die Willingen-Bilder mit?


#

bin auch um drei da....habe keinen rohling für die bilder.müssen wir die tage machen.


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juni 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> der schwabe hat heute so was von derbe ans eck gekotzt......sowas habe ich noch nie in meinem leben gesehen.der hammer.der kotzgott heist schwabe......:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:



Wer kann der kann...

Mir ging es danach richtig gut. Ich hätte ja noch fast den Chef weggeputzt beim Darten.


----------



## funky diamonds (10. Juni 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann der kann...
> 
> Mir ging es danach richtig gut. Ich hätte ja noch fast den Chef weggeputzt beim Darten.



wer hat der kann......


----------



## MaHaHnE (10. Juni 2006)

Und gleich gehts in den Solling schalalalala!! Ihr seid doch alles Nulpen hier! Manman. So, und heute Abend wird ne Mission erfüllt... Muahh!


----------



## funky diamonds (10. Juni 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Und gleich gehts in den Solling schalalalala!! Ihr seid doch alles Nulpen hier! Manman. So, und heute Abend wird ne Mission erfüllt... Muahh!




Muahh.......sollingen ist so langweilig.nur noobs fahren dort.die chefs gehen erstmal richtig einen saufen,schwingen grosse reden am tresen,planen riesen sprunge und schlafen am nächsten tad aus und spielen frontschweine auf dem pc.so siehts mal aus.ihr trottel.


----------



## funky diamonds (11. Juni 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Und gleich gehts in den Solling schalalalala!! Ihr seid doch alles Nulpen hier! Manman. So, und heute Abend wird ne Mission erfüllt... Muahh!





big prig


----------



## funky diamonds (14. Juni 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> big prig




der schwabe is ne lusche,ausser doubles absurfen kann der nix.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (14. Juni 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> der schwabe is ne lusche,ausser doubles absurfen kann der nix.....



Aber das macht er gut...


----------



## funky diamonds (15. Juni 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das macht er gut...



gähn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! morgen bahn? muss mal schauen,ob ich das schaffe.winterberg am samstag steht.


----------



## Pilatus (15. Juni 2006)

warum nicht? Wie war die halbe Nacht im Bauwagen?


----------



## funky diamonds (16. Juni 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> warum nicht? Wie war die halbe Nacht im Bauwagen?




winterberg fällt aus.markus kann nicht.bin gerade von der maloche zurück.habe früher schluss gemacht,war den ganzen tag aus achse.hatte keinen bock mehr......mein scheiss handy hat den geist aufgegeben.ist nun ein portal.kann es noch als piepser nutzen.wenn ich es vom kabel nehm geht es aus : ( somit hat der jossi auch im lustigen bauwagen keine möglichkeit sich hilfe der grünen herbei zu telefonieren.habe gerade gesehen,dass david 43564 mal versucht hat mich zu erreichen.....hat wohl nicht ganz geklappt.melde mich morgen.geh jetzt nochmal in die kneipe.muss einen trinken,war zu stressig heute.


----------



## funky diamonds (16. Juni 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> winterberg fällt aus.markus kann nicht.bin gerade von der maloche zurück.habe früher schluss gemacht,war den ganzen tag aus achse.hatte keinen bock mehr......mein scheiss handy hat den geist aufgegeben.ist nun ein portal.kann es noch als piepser nutzen.wenn ich es vom kabel nehm geht es aus : ( somit hat der jossi auch im lustigen bauwagen keine möglichkeit sich hilfe der grünen herbei zu telefonieren.habe gerade gesehen,dass david 43564 mal versucht hat mich zu erreichen.....hat wohl nicht ganz geklappt.melde mich morgen.geh jetzt nochmal in die kneipe.muss einen trinken,war zu stressig heute.



43565 mal,sorry hatte mich verzählt.


----------



## Pilatus (16. Juni 2006)

Kann in der Eile ja mal passieren.
Meld dich mal.


----------



## funky diamonds (17. Juni 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Kann in der Eile ja mal passieren.
> Meld dich mal.




kattenturm rulezz.
jetzt gilts.ab in die kneipe.scheiss maloche.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Juni 2006)

Beer is good for you!!


----------



## funky diamonds (17. Juni 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Beer is good for you!!




du bist so langweilig.ein wahrer trinker kommt nich vor neun nach haus.heute fahren muss ich ein wenig nach hinten verschieben,siehe die uhrzeit.wurde noch schn im stubu von den türsthern verprügelt.balues auge,kaputte schulter.....was ich da in einem hinterzimmer erlebte passt in jeden krimi.so ne wichser.bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chakamoto (17. Juni 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> du bist so langweilig.ein wahrer trinker kommt nich vor neun nach haus.heute fahren muss ich ein wenig nach hinten verschieben,siehe die uhrzeit.wurde noch schn im stubu von den türsthern verprügelt.balues auge,kaputte schulter.....was ich da in einem hinterzimmer erlebte passt in jeden krimi.so ne wichser.bis später.


Na, wenn Du zu denen so nett warst wie zu uns.... 
Aber mal im Ernst. Au!


----------



## Zyco_86 (18. Juni 2006)

moin moin, wollt auch mal schreiben


----------



## funky diamonds (19. Juni 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn Du zu denen so nett warst wie zu uns....
> Aber mal im Ernst. Au!




hey torben,ich habe bis gerade wieder geschlafen .....scheiss gehirnerschütterung.ich rufe dich morgen mittag an.ich hoffe ich bin dann ein wenig fitter.ich rolle mich heute nur vom bett zum fernseher und andersrum.


----------



## Zyco_86 (20. Juni 2006)

Is denn wer am sonntag wieder da????


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juni 2006)

Wir sind zurzeit immer im Funpark in Kattenturm. Da muß für den Contest  noch einiges gebuddelt werden. Kannst aber gerne da vorbeischauen und helfen.  

In zwei Wochen werden wir wieder öfter auf der BMX-Bahn sein. Bis da hin ist auch der werte Herr "übelriechende Diamanten" (*) wieder fit im Kopf und in der Hand.

(*) siehe www.leo.org: Übersetzung funky


----------



## Zyco_86 (21. Juni 2006)

sonntag bin ich wieder da, mal schaun ob der anlieger was geworden is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (22. Juni 2006)

Zyco_86 schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag bin ich wieder da, mal schaun ob der anlieger was geworden is




schnaps......


----------



## Pilatus (22. Juni 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> schnaps......



Du lebst ja noch. Ruf mal an...

@Zyco_86: jetzt weiß ich auch wer du bist.


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. Juni 2006)

Da will ich mich mal auch wieder melden.
@Schwabe: Mein Solid Works geht auch nicht. :-( Heute Nachmittag Buddeln oder Bier trinken?
@Funky... : versuche Dich dauernd zu erreichen. Wann geht das denn mal.

Und ich habe keinen Plan wer Zyko_0815 ist... ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (22. Juni 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Heute Nachmittag Buddeln und Bier trinken?


Das wäre mein Ding.  

Ab wann kannst du?
Ich brauch unbedingt SW. Was geht bei dir nicht?


----------



## funky diamonds (22. Juni 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre mein Ding.
> 
> Ab wann kannst du?
> Ich brauch unbedingt SW. Was geht bei dir nicht?



ich war und bin immer noch ein bischen der schlafgott.habe die letzten tage immer bis zu 18 stunden geschlafen und sehe trotzdem absolut fertig aus.aber ich denke ich habe die gehirnerschütterung ganz gut auskuriert und bin auf dem weg der besserung.ich will heute auch mal wieder in den funpark und mich mit sven treffen.bin aber noch zu müde.denke so gegen vier.

schwabe ich rufe dich nachher an,will jetzt erstmal wach werden...

markus ich schneide dich.ich extra nicht ran,weil ich deine stimme nicht ertrage   
nein,ich habe mein telefon leise,da ich die letzten tage echt nur geschlafen habe.sogar meine schwester kam rum,da sie dachte ich sei im zimmer verreckt.aber bedenke: wie soll ein zu fleisch gewordener gott sterben ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. Juni 2006)

Bei mir gehen auch die Baugruppen nicht... genau wie bei Dir. Kannst Du was mit Catia anfangen? Sonst frage ich mal die Nette Miss Wunderbar. Schick mir mal Deine Festnetznummer.

Jossi: ich mag Dich auch nicht mehr. ;-)


----------



## funky diamonds (22. Juni 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir gehen auch die Baugruppen nicht... genau wie bei Dir. Kannst Du was mit Catia anfangen? Sonst frage ich mal die Nette Miss Wunderbar. Schick mir mal Deine Festnetznummer.
> 
> Jossi: ich mag Dich auch nicht mehr. ;-)




markus,alte säge.kathy kommt morgen?wie sieht es mit dir nächste woche mal winterberg aus? zur buddelei mal einen ausgleichsausflug machen,schön zerlegen und nicht weiter in kattenturm bauen müssen......


----------



## Pilatus (22. Juni 2006)

Arbeiten? Was machst du daheim?


----------



## funky diamonds (23. Juni 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Arbeiten? Was machst du daheim?



war nicht "daheim".bin aber erst später hin,da ich noch bei meiner schwester rum musste.


----------



## Pilatus (23. Juni 2006)

Aso.
Nachher Kattenturm? meldest du dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (23. Juni 2006)

Moinsen.
Nächstes WE Winterberg ist schlecht und danach schreibe ich auch schon Klausuren. Also erst danach wieder. So, muss nu noch was schaffen. Können uns morgen abend ja auf nen Bier treffen. Dann bin ich wieder im lande. reinhauen, der Marcus


----------



## funky diamonds (23. Juni 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Aso.
> Nachher Kattenturm? meldest du dich?




drei schaffe ich nicht.muss noch ne menge schaffen.eher fünf.ich rufe ,wenn ich wieder zu hause bin durch.sonst fahr doch schon mal vor.die bmxer kommen doch auch.


----------



## Pilatus (23. Juni 2006)

Ich geh jetzt mit Thorben los. kannst du noch den grünen Vorbau mitbringen? das wär subba.
bis später...

Mahanhahanehanene is langweilig!


----------



## funky diamonds (24. Juni 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh jetzt mit Thorben los. kannst du noch den grünen Vorbau mitbringen? das wär subba.
> bis später...
> 
> Mahanhahanehanene is langweilig!



der ist so was von langweilig......


----------



## Pilatus (24. Juni 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> der ist so was von langweilig......



dermaßen langweilig, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  langweilig, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo langweilig.
wer ist eigentlich dieser Mahnehanhahane? kann der was ausser DMR rahmen zerstöhren?


----------



## funky diamonds (25. Juni 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> der ist so was von langweilig......




der schwabe ist so langweilig,fast so langweilig wie markus.aber nur fast denn der ist so was von langweilig,sogar mehr als wie der janis..............


----------



## MaHaHnE (25. Juni 2006)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ich bin langweilig und stehe da wenigstens zu! Können tue ich auch nix.    
Aber ich hoffe ihr seid so gute Freunde uns aktzepiert mich trotzdem. Ich habe doch niemanden sonst...   

Darum:


----------



## funky diamonds (25. Juni 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Ich bin langweilig und stehe da wenigstens zu! Können tue ich auch nix.
> Aber ich hoffe ihr seid so gute Freunde uns aktzepiert mich trotzdem. Ich habe doch niemanden sonst...
> 
> Darum:




meld dich mal.ich will morgen bestellen.......


----------



## chakamoto (27. Juni 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> meld dich mal.ich will morgen bestellen.......



Moin! Hast Du jetzt nen Preis für den Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (29. Juni 2006)

Moin Leuts. ********, hat heute alles nicht geklappt mit buddeln. hatte zu viel zu tun. Die hausarbeit musste fertig werden. Sind heut Abend am Werdersee. Schaut vorbei. der Marcus
Jisso, was ist mit dem rahmen. am Telefon bist Du nicht zu erreichen...


----------



## funky diamonds (30. Juni 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Leuts. ********, hat heute alles nicht geklappt mit buddeln. hatte zu viel zu tun. Die hausarbeit musste fertig werden. Sind heut Abend am Werdersee. Schaut vorbei. der Marcus
> Jisso, was ist mit dem rahmen. am Telefon bist Du nicht zu erreichen...



LANGWEILIG!!!!!!!!!!!!1
Das ist ne beschissene Ausrede. Ich weiß das.
Wir brauchen Leute zum buddeln...


----------



## funky diamonds (1. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> LANGWEILIG!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> Das ist ne beschissene Ausrede. Ich weiß das.
> Wir brauchen Leute zum buddeln...




so langweilig...............................................mehr bier,alles looser.morgen gilts.


----------



## funky diamonds (5. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> so langweilig...............................................mehr bier,alles looser.morgen gilts.




der markus ist so langweilig,seinen rahmen werde ich ansägen.......


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juli 2006)

Der hat wenigstens noch ein Bier mitgetrunken.
Aber seinen rahmen mach ich schon noch irgendwie unbrauchbar.


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juli 2006)

Aber Langweilig isch er trotzdem!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (5. Juli 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat wenigstens noch ein Bier mitgetrunken.
> Aber seinen rahmen mach ich schon noch irgendwie unbrauchbar.




habe den rahmen mit blei ausgegossen.zuvor habe ich noch sollbruchstellen angelegt.einen toten aal habe ich im oberrohr versteckt.die verwesungsgase werden den rahmen in ca. drei wochen so was von auseinander reissen.....eine rohrbombe ist in der kettenstrebe plaziert,der zundungsstift wartet nur darauf sich bei einem der unbeholfenden manöver des markus aus hb zu lösen.eine feder wurde mit 1634932674764 nm im sattelrohr vorgespannt.bei der versenkung der sattelstütze wird der werte herr sein wunder erleben.


----------



## chakamoto (5. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> habe den rahmen mit blei ausgegossen.zuvor habe ich noch sollbruchstellen angelegt.einen toten aal habe ich im oberrohr versteckt.die verwesungsgase werden den rahmen in ca. drei wochen so was von auseinander reissen.....eine rohrbombe ist in der kettenstrebe plaziert,der zundungsstift wartet nur darauf sich bei einem der unbeholfenden manöver des markus aus hb zu lösen.eine feder wurde mit 1634932674764 nm im sattelrohr vorgespannt.bei der versenkung der sattelstütze wird der werte herr sein wunder erleben.


Fühlt sich dann wahrscheinlich an, wie wenn Du dem Yeti seine oder meine Schaukel spazieren fährst...  Ob ihn das aufhält??? 
Und, wann kann man Deinen Rahmen mal ausprobieren?


----------



## funky diamonds (5. Juli 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Fühlt sich dann wahrscheinlich an, wie wenn Du dem Yeti seine oder meine Schaukel spazieren fährst...  Ob ihn das aufhält???
> Und, wann kann man Deinen Rahmen mal ausprobieren?




Morgen kannst Du die Rahmen,etc. testen anschauen.


----------



## funky diamonds (7. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen kannst Du die Rahmen,etc. testen anschauen.




der schwabe stinkt und marcus ist langweilig.


----------



## funky diamonds (7. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> der schwabe stinkt und marcus ist langweilig.




das hat sich auch heute nicht geändert....


----------



## funky diamonds (8. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> das hat sich auch heute nicht geändert....



alles beim alten:der schwabe stinkt und markus ist langweilig....

muss jetzt zum tunier.hoffe hans ist schon wach ? die jungs ballern wir ab.

brauche einen adapter für die oro !!!!! postmount auf is2000 160 scheibe.falls du mal wieder den ganzen tag sinnlos im forum rumhängst,könntest du dich ja mal danach umhören.morgen gilts......


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2006)

Eigentlich ist es langweilig imer langweilig zu sagen. Aber was will man machen? Markus ist und bleibt langweilig. nicht mal mitkommen wollte er, weil er so langweilig ist...

Und ich stinke nicht!


----------



## funky diamonds (9. Juli 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ist es langweilig imer langweilig zu sagen. Aber was will man machen? Markus ist und bleibt langweilig. nicht mal mitkommen wollte er, weil er so langweilig ist...
> 
> Und ich stinke nicht!




der gestank ist so stark....ich bin sternhagel und gehe jetzt in den schlachthof.

der markus ist das letzte,so langweilig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2006)

Ich war da...

Ich stinke *NICHT*


----------



## MaHaHnE (10. Juli 2006)

Jaaaaaaa! Ich bin laaaaaaaangsweilig. Aber dafür habe ich mal dicke Eier! Und der Schwabe ist mal der personifizierte gestank und Jossi ist hässlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (10. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaaaaaa! Ich bin laaaaaaaangsweilig. Aber dafür habe ich mal dicke Eier! Und der Schwabe ist mal der personifizierte gestank und Jossi ist häslich!




auch wenn dein iq nicht der höchste ist,so solltest du doch hässlich mit 2 s schreiben.dicke eier hast du,erbärmlicher wurm.warum nur ist die frage.wer dich anschaut hat die antwort und die frage erübrigt sich....


----------



## MaHaHnE (10. Juli 2006)

Oha! Ich wills nicht auf das Bier schieben, aber das war es wohl... geändert... ;-)


----------



## funky diamonds (10. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Oha! Ich wills nicht auf das Bier schieben, aber das war es wohl... geändert... ;-)




nein das bier verschleiert nicht die offene wahrheit.....


----------



## MaHaHnE (10. Juli 2006)

Heute um acht am Eck treffen und dann zum Sportgarten.
Und nochwas: KEINE FOTOS!


----------



## funky diamonds (10. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dafür habe ich mal dicke Eier!



Stimmt...


----------



## MaHaHnE (10. Juli 2006)

Bäh. Aber mal gar nicht so hässliche...
War fein heut im Sportgarten. Mi können wir ja noch ne Runde fahren und dann gibt der Schwabe nen Kasten aus.


----------



## funky diamonds (10. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Bäh. Aber mal gar nicht so hässliche...
> War fein heut im Sportgarten. Mi können wir ja noch ne Runde fahren und dann gibt der Schwabe nen Kasten aus.




yes,out of controll is in da house.....


----------



## MaHaHnE (11. Juli 2006)

Das sagt der Richtige. Und dem Schwaben seinem Suburban gebe ich noch ein paar Wochen. Bei dieser diletantischen Fahrweise... Nene...


----------



## funky diamonds (11. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Das sagt der Richtige. Und dem Schwaben seinem Suburban gebe ich noch ein paar Wochen. Bei dieser diletantischen Fahrweise... Nene...




ich sehe das suburban am freitag am winterberger roadgap zerschellen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (12. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> ich sehe das suburban am freitag am winterberger roadgap zerschellen.....



Weil mein erster 360er über ein roadgap wahrscheinlich nicht auf anhieb klappen wird...


----------



## MaHaHnE (12. Juli 2006)

Ach ja... Erst grosse klappe haben mit Doubletailwhip und so und jetzt nur nen 360er. Alles klar Herr Schwabe! Tztztztztz


----------



## funky diamonds (12. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja... Erst grosse klappe haben mit Doubletailwhip und so und jetzt nur nen 360er. Alles klar Herr Schwabe! Tztztztztz




so isser der schwabe.....lieber dicke eier als keine eier.


----------



## funky diamonds (15. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja... Erst grosse klappe haben mit Doubletailwhip und so und jetzt nur nen 360er. Alles klar Herr Schwabe! Tztztztztz




mir haben die araber geflüstert,dass der markus so was von langweilig ist und der schwabe als derbster schlappschwanz gilt.ich konnte ihre worte nur bestätigen.looser seid ihr.mehr ier ihr noobs.


----------



## Pilatus (16. Juli 2006)

Gestern habe ich eine neue Liebe entdeckt. Erdbeerschnaps. Sehr lecker!
Und schon weiß man nicht mehr wie man heim kommt...


----------



## funky diamonds (16. Juli 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern habe ich eine neue Liebe entdeckt. Erdbeerschnaps. Sehr lecker!
> Und schon weiß man nicht mehr wie man heim kommt...




das ist einfach nur traurig und bemitleidenswert,armselige kreatur.das leben bietet so viel schönes und du machst dich mit schnaps blind und gefühlslos.abgestumpft sabbernd in der ecke der zone 283 habe ich dich gestern nacht gesehen.nicht mal gespült sollst du gewesen seien.mir felen die worte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (16. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> das ist einfach nur traurig und bemitleidenswert,armselige kreatur.das leben bietet so viel schönes und du machst dich mit schnaps blind und gefühlslos.abgestumpft sabbernd in der ecke der zone 283 habe ich dich gestern nacht gesehen.nicht mal gespült sollst du gewesen seien.mir felen die worte.



Ich bin dir aber einen Schritt vorraus. Der Schnaps hat mich beflügelt.
In der Zone war nich so toll. nur eklige Typen in deinem Stammlokal...


----------



## funky diamonds (17. Juli 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin dir aber einen Schritt vorraus. Der Schnaps hat mich beflügelt.
> In der Zone war nich so toll. nur eklige Typen in deinem Stammlokal...




du warst ja auch bei der anpissfete da....welchen schritt willst du mir denn vorraus seien? das du schon mal von einem mann in der zone hart geritten wurdest? man man da wäre ich auch mächtig stolz drauf.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Juli 2006)

Du hast keine Ahnung. So sieht das nämlich aus!!!
Ich spring dir das Ding morgen nochmal vor.


----------



## MaHaHnE (17. Juli 2006)

Morgen gilt es. Um 15 Uhr habe ich die letzte Klausur geschrieben. Dann lasst uns fahren und Abend jede menge Bier trinken. Muahh!


----------



## funky diamonds (18. Juli 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast keine Ahnung. So sieht das nämlich aus!!!
> Ich spring dir das Ding morgen nochmal vor.




ich freu mich schon deine gabel wieder im gegenhang einschlagen zu sehen,das ganze mit müh und not dann noch rüber zu retten......trippel mania sag ich mal.


----------



## MaHaHnE (18. Juli 2006)

Aber retten tut er das immer wieder... MuahhH!


----------



## funky diamonds (18. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Aber retten tut er das immer wieder... MuahhH!



das einzige was den schwaben rettet kann ist eine rektalverengung.ansonsten werden die körperlichen entgleisungen an der tagesordnung bleiben.wer sich so viel in der zone rum"treibt" darf sich nicht wundern.


----------



## Pilatus (18. Juli 2006)

Ich sag einfach mal nix. Ich werde den Augenblick des Erfolges einfach wirken lassen. 
Und heute abend trinken wir richtig Bier.


----------



## MaHaHnE (18. Juli 2006)

Aber so richtig! Wann geht es los zum fahren? Sagt mal was...


----------



## funky diamonds (18. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Aber so richtig! Wann geht es los zum fahren? Sagt mal was...




ich nehme mal an,dass du gerade deine klausur so richtig in den sand setzt.....wir wollte eigentlich den zug um 20 vor 7 nehmen...telefonieren nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (18. Juli 2006)

*outofcontrolindahouse*


----------



## chakamoto (18. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> *outofcontrolindahouse*


lol


----------



## funky diamonds (19. Juli 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> lol




ach mäusezähnchen...alles wird gut


----------



## funky diamonds (19. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> ach mäusezähnchen...alles wird gut




an einem schrecklich heissen tag habe ich einen schrecklich harten kater.da geht nix.fühl mich wie nach einem dreitägigen hardcoretrip in der zone,ohne vorran gegangende spülung.......


----------



## funky diamonds (19. Juli 2006)

markus alte säge wollen wir noch zum training? meine arme sind so mickrig wie ich voller entsetzten gerade auf dem foto feststellen musste.mehr masse.....


----------



## MaHaHnE (19. Juli 2006)

Yea! Das ist wirklich ein wenig mickrig. Aber ich war heute Mittag schon da. Hatten wir uns nicht um 12 sort verabredet? Naja, ich habe mien Training schon gemacht. Jetzt noch hier aufräumen und dann ab nach OWL um dort die Racemachine fürs WE fertigzumachen...


----------



## funky diamonds (19. Juli 2006)

Torben du alte birne....hast uns ja garnicht mitgeteilt,dass du deinen körper mal auf ein rennrad geschwungen hast um bei den hews an den start zu gehen.2000 war das,man man.

113Mann    475. Fechner Torben         75 Bremen                                               3:44.30,3  (3343)  113M/2601.     30,455

die zeit mach ich platt........ne 3:44,30 in den asphalt gebrannt.naja es kann ja nicht jeder ein basso seien.


----------



## chakamoto (20. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> Torben du alte birne....hast uns ja garnicht mitgeteilt,dass du deinen körper mal auf ein rennrad geschwungen hast um bei den hews an den start zu gehen.2000 war das,man man.
> 
> 113Mann    475. Fechner Torben         75 Bremen                                               3:44.30,3  (3343)  113M/2601.     30,455
> 
> die zeit mach ich platt........ne 3:44,30 in den asphalt gebrannt.naja es kann ja nicht jeder ein basso seien.



Jossi, Stunden, nicht Minuten... Solange hälst Du es doch gar nicht ohne Sprit aus.... )


----------



## funky diamonds (20. Juli 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Jossi, Stunden, nicht Minuten... Solange hälst Du es doch gar nicht ohne Sprit aus.... )



war mir schon klar,dass es sich um stunden handelt.wie solltest du auch die 2 kilometer in 3 min 44 schaffen.......
ich will auch nach winterberg....... Marcus steht das mit nächsten diensatg noch?klär das mal mit dem auto deiner eltern und meld dich mal wegen morgen.denn ich will das wir die situation auf dem foto nachspielen.ich auf dem rad-du irgendwo zwischen rahmen und laufrad verkeilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (20. Juli 2006)

Bilder des Grauens:


----------



## funky diamonds (20. Juli 2006)

Im feiern ne Null,aber im radeln ein Grosser.So isser der Schwabe.


----------



## funky diamonds (20. Juli 2006)

Schöner Abflug vom Jigger





und der junge Mann war sieben......


----------



## MaHaHnE (24. Juli 2006)

GAGGA


----------



## funky diamonds (24. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> GAGGA




lieber gagga als arm im gips....


----------



## MaHaHnE (24. Juli 2006)

ruf mal beim mir an. tu es, tu es!!

gruß der Schwabe der grad beim mackuss sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (24. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> ruf mal beim mir an. tu es, tu es!!
> 
> gruß der Schwabe der grad beim mackuss sitzt




bist nicht da,bist nicht da......na juckt der gips schon ?
wenn du auch nur ein bischen radeln könntest,hätten wir diesen sommer bei herrlichen wetter noch des öfteren biken gehen können.aber du hast es ja nicht anders gewollt.


----------



## funky diamonds (24. Juli 2006)

Danke an willerwelt für dieses Schmuckstück






und den kennt man auch...


----------



## MaHaHnE (26. Juli 2006)

Leude, Fr wird ambulant operiert. Juhu!


----------



## chakamoto (26. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Leude, Fr wird ambulant operiert. Juhu!


Gute Nachrichten! Und dann keine 10 Wochen???


----------



## funky diamonds (26. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Leude, Fr wird ambulant operiert. Juhu!




warum operoieren die denn ? ich dachte das liegt perfekt auf.lass dir von den stümpern bei dir in der einöde nix erzählen....


----------



## funky diamonds (27. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> warum operoieren die denn ? ich dachte das liegt perfekt auf.lass dir von den stümpern bei dir in der einöde nix erzählen....




der schwabe ist sooooo langweilig.abknicker....looser...rutenfest,bla bla.kann nix.


----------



## Pilatus (27. Juli 2006)

Ruatafescht wird sooo geil...
Ab Mittwoch bin ich wieder ansprechbar.
Melde mich ab.

Ihr wisst ja: Weihnachten ist jedes Jahr, Rutenfest nur einmal im Jahr...


----------



## MaHaHnE (27. Juli 2006)

Wemm die Schraube drin ist, werde ich nicht so lange einen Gips brauchen und die Geafahr einer Pseudoathrose ist auf ein Minimum reduzeirt, da der Knochen aufeinandergedrückt wird. Deshalb morgen die OP. Wie sieht es mit den HEW Vorbereitungen aus? Schon fit?


----------



## funky diamonds (27. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Wemm die Schraube drin ist, werde ich nicht so lange einen Gips brauchen und die Geafahr einer Pseudoathrose ist auf ein Minimum reduzeirt, da der Knochen aufeinandergedrückt wird. Deshalb morgen die OP. Wie sieht es mit den HEW Vorbereitungen aus? Schon fit?




ich habe mein rennrad noch nicht mal aufgebaut.die gruppe kommt wohl erst morgen........habe gestern am tresen geübt.der schwabe auch.


----------



## funky diamonds (28. Juli 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mein rennrad noch nicht mal aufgebaut.die gruppe kommt wohl erst morgen........habe gestern am tresen geübt.der schwabe auch.




viva colonia......am tresen sind wir heute gewesen.muss gleich um neun hoch.das wird ein spass....scheiss heart break.der schwab kann nix.rutenfest vernichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (28. Juli 2006)

noch 261 min...


----------



## funky diamonds (28. Juli 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> noch 261 min...




ja ja...

wie ist denn deine op heute verlaufen?
schraube drin,etc. ?


----------



## naiko (29. Juli 2006)

Servus,
ich hab letztens in der mtb rider gelesen dass in Bremen ein ordenlticher Spot geschaufelt wurde. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo der ist? bzw. gibts da auch Bilder von? und kann man dort biken ohne ein mitglied zu sein oder eintritt zu zahlen ?
gruß aus dem süden,
niko


----------



## MaHaHnE (29. Juli 2006)

Tschaka. OP ist gut verlaufen und alles toll. Hand kann ich schon wieder bewegen. Juhu! Werde mir zu Training eine Triathlonrad zulegen. 
@naiko: Du meinst wohl Kattenturm. Nen link habe ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, such danach aber mal hier in der SUFU. Da findest Du nen Lank mit Bildern.

Mehr Bier! eu Abend ist Poolparty in OWL!!!


----------



## chakamoto (29. Juli 2006)

naiko schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> ich hab letztens in der mtb rider gelesen dass in Bremen ein ordenlticher Spot geschaufelt wurde. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo der ist? bzw. gibts da auch Bilder von? und kann man dort biken ohne ein mitglied zu sein oder eintritt zu zahlen ?
> gruß aus dem süden,
> niko


Ja, kann man fahren ohne Eintritt zu zahlen, Spenden für den Streckenbau (FoamPit) sind aber gerne gesehen. Bilder findest Du unter:
http://www.funpark-bremen.de und http://www.chakamoto.de


----------



## chakamoto (29. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Tschaka. OP ist gut verlaufen und alles toll. Hand kann ich schon wieder bewegen. Juhu! Werde mir zu Training eine Triathlonrad zulegen.
> @naiko: Du meinst wohl Kattenturm. Nen link habe ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, such danach aber mal hier in der SUFU. Da findest Du nen Lank mit Bildern.
> 
> Mehr Bier! eu Abend ist Poolparty in OWL!!!



Na, dann ein Prost auf schnelle Genesung!!!


----------



## funky diamonds (30. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Tschaka. OP ist gut verlaufen und alles toll. Hand kann ich schon wieder bewegen. Juhu! Werde mir zu Training eine Triathlonrad zulegen.
> @naiko: Du meinst wohl Kattenturm. Nen link habe ich jetzt nicht im Kopf, such danach aber mal hier in der SUFU. Da findest Du nen Lank mit Bildern.
> 
> Mehr Bier! eu Abend ist Poolparty in OWL!!!




das klingt doch gut.....können ja zusammen ein paar runden drehen


----------



## MaHaHnE (31. Juli 2006)

im Pool???

bin morgen bis mi oder do wieder in Bremen. Bock was zu starten?


----------



## funky diamonds (31. Juli 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> im Pool???
> 
> bin morgen bis mi oder do wieder in Bremen. Bock was zu starten?




jo meld dich.im pool würde ich ne menge mit dir starten wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (2. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> im Pool???
> 
> bin morgen bis mi oder do wieder in Bremen. Bock was zu starten?




bist du in bremen?dann meld dich mal,alter laser


----------



## MaHaHnE (2. August 2006)

So, bin gerade angekommen. Hab versucht den Jossi zu erreichen, ging aber nicht, weil keiner da. Muss nu noch zum Bafögamt und so, wenn was geht, ich bin dabei. Wollte heut Abend noch zum pumoen bzw. Ausdauertraining.


----------



## funky diamonds (2. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> So, bin gerade angekommen. Hab versucht den Jossi zu erreichen, ging aber nicht, weil keiner da. Muss nu noch zum Bafögamt und so, wenn was geht, ich bin dabei. Wollte heut Abend noch zum pumoen bzw. Ausdauertraining.



wann willst du zum sport?will heute auch noch hin....

lebt der schwabe noch? oder ist von der ravensburger stadtmauer gefallen....


----------



## chakamoto (3. August 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> Torben du alte birne....hast uns ja garnicht mitgeteilt,dass du deinen körper mal auf ein rennrad geschwungen hast um bei den hews an den start zu gehen.2000 war das,man man.
> 
> 113Mann    475. Fechner Torben         75 Bremen                                               3:44.30,3  (3343)  113M/2601.     30,455
> 
> die zeit mach ich platt........ne 3:44,30 in den asphalt gebrannt.naja es kann ja nicht jeder ein basso seien.



Hast ja doch nur die Rentnerrunde gedreht...

1701  	(301)  	055  	16714  	Brinkmann, Johannes (GER)  	Männer  	enb  	10:24:44,38  	 1:36:57,64  	 35.27  

War der Entzug so hart???


----------



## funky diamonds (3. August 2006)

Moin Marcus,
sorry wegen gestern...war nach dem sport eingeschlafen und erst um 12 wieder wach....ich melde mich nachher bei dir.
jo ne rentnerrunde habe ich gedreht.war aber trotzdem sehr spassig.fahre nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder mit...bin seit dem zeugungsunfähig,so oft wie mir die genitalien eingeschlafen sind.so ein rennrad ist halt doch gewöhnungsbedürftig.war aber definitiv der stylischte fahrer.fotos folgen.t-shirt,helm vom baumarkt, lange sporthose....in der vorletzten reihe des letzten blocks gestartet,da viel ich nicht weiter auf......





und siehe da.nach langer suche findet sich im archiv einer hh zeitung dieses foto eines torben f.zu sehen bei seiner teilnahme der cyclassics


----------



## chakamoto (3. August 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Marcus,
> sorry wegen gestern...war nach dem sport eingeschlafen und erst um 12 wieder wach....ich melde mich nachher bei dir.
> jo ne rentnerrunde habe ich gedreht.war aber trotzdem sehr spassig.fahre nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder mit...bin seit dem zeugungsunfähig,so oft wie mir die genitalien eingeschlafen sind.so ein rennrad ist halt doch gewöhnungsbedürftig.war aber definitiv der stylischte fahrer.fotos folgen.t-shirt,helm vom baumarkt, lange sporthose....in der vorletzten reihe des letzten blocks gestartet,da viel ich nicht weiter auf......
> 
> ...



Nächstes Jahr zusammen? Für den Spass besorge ich mir sogar ein Rennrad...
Aber hast ja Recht, Rennradfahren ist wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig... Trotzdem ist zumindest die mittlere Runde fahrenswert, da sind die Köhlbrandbrücke und der Waseberg mit drin und man bekommt einen guten Eindruck davon, was es heisst da mehrmals rüber zu müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (3. August 2006)

Jossi. Melde Dich bitte mal bei mir...


----------



## funky diamonds (3. August 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Nächstes Jahr zusammen? Für den Spass besorge ich mir sogar ein Rennrad...
> Aber hast ja Recht, Rennradfahren ist wirklich gewöhnungsbedürftig... Trotzdem ist zumindest die mittlere Runde fahrenswert, da sind die Köhlbrandbrücke und der Waseberg mit drin und man bekommt einen guten Eindruck davon, was es heisst da mehrmals rüber zu müssen...



kann seien,der waseberg,etc. waren halt echt ein witz.überall auferegte leute die was von "bergen" sprachen.....hatte mich am anfang an eine gruppe gehängt,welche einen semiprofesionellen eindruck machten.komplett in teamkleidung,bikes für 4000 euro unterm arsch.wunderte mich auch dioe ersten 30 kilometer warum man so langsam fuhr.dachte halt das müsste man um kräfte für die "berge"zu sparen.....hatte ja nicht mal einen tacho dran.erkenntniss:noch mehr blender und obernullen als beim mtb.....


----------



## funky diamonds (6. August 2006)

Heute BMX-Bahn oder Kattenturm ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (10. August 2006)

Moinsen! Was geht. Hier spricht der Krüppel aus Ostwestfalen! bin Freitag Abend bis Dienstag Abend wieder in Bremen. Mehr Bier trinken oder was? Samstag nen gepflegten Kneipenausflug machen? Sacht was.


----------



## Pilatus (10. August 2006)

Ja...


----------



## MaHaHnE (10. August 2006)

Super. Lebt der Jossi auch noch? per Telefon ist er ja mal gar nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## funky diamonds (10. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Super. Lebt der Jossi auch noch? per Telefon ist er ja mal gar nicht zu erreichen.




bin ich schon,aber dank display sehe ich ja wenn du anrufst.....
würde eine alkfrei-pause einlegen und einen abend am wochenende trinken und das nicht zu knapp.ansonsten will ich noch soweit es das wetter zulässt nach kattenturm.


----------



## funky diamonds (11. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Super. Lebt der Jossi auch noch? per Telefon ist er ja mal gar nicht zu erreichen.




MARCUS......ich hoffe das du diese zeilen noch list bevor du nach bremen aufbrichst.kannst du mir den deore-adapter mitbringen? postmount auf is.....bitte bitte bitte.danke danke danke....... sonst


----------



## MaHaHnE (11. August 2006)

Alles klar. Werde sehen, was ich machen kann uns suche das Teil in meinem Chaos. Sehen uns dann vielleicht heut Abend oder morgen im laufe des Tages. Dann lass mal Samstag lecker wat trinken.


----------



## funky diamonds (11. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klar. Werde sehen, was ich machen kann uns suche das Teil in meinem Chaos. Sehen uns dann vielleicht heut Abend oder morgen im laufe des Tages. Dann lass mal Samstag lecker wat trinken.




heute trinken oder morgen trinken?
einen abend wollte ich mich zurück halten,da ich am nächsten tag nach kattenturm wollte.so radeln,weisst du.das was du zur zeit nicht kannst,weisst du......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (11. August 2006)

Klar kann ich damit radeln.. Muah!!! und hat nur 176Eusen gekostet... Har Har Har

Morgen Abend trinken. Komme huete erst später an. Bin noch mit Miss Lieb und nem Kumpel weg. KOmmen halt später an.


----------



## funky diamonds (12. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Klar kann ich damit radeln.. Muah!!! und hat nur 176Eusen gekostet... Har Har Har
> 
> Morgen Abend trinken. Komme huete erst später an. Bin noch mit Miss Lieb und nem Kumpel weg. KOmmen halt später an.



was ist das denn für ein geklauter haufen schrott??????
schnaps schnaps schnaps..-....-.,.-,..-.-.-,,-,.-,-.-.,,.-.,-.,-


----------



## funky diamonds (13. August 2006)

der schwabe und markus sind so ein jämmerlicher haufen.....um zwolf platt wie kleine schuljungen......mir fehlen die worte.richtig auf druck am tresen waren wieder nur die lübecker....ein ruttenfest ist ein witz,eine lachnummer......radfahren können sie auch nicht.....


----------



## funky diamonds (13. August 2006)

der schwabe und markus sind so ein jämmerlicher haufen.....um zwolf platt wie kleine schuljungen......mir fehlen die worte.richtig auf druck am tresen waren wieder nur die lübecker....ein ruttenfest ist ein witz,eine lachnummer......radfahren können sie auch nicht.....


----------



## chakamoto (13. August 2006)

War heute auf ner BMX-Bahn, die den namen verdient hat....






Na, Leute, wär das was für Euch?


----------



## Pilatus (13. August 2006)

Wenn das ne Einladung ist? 

@übelriechenden Rhombus: leck mich am Asch!!!!!


----------



## funky diamonds (13. August 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das ne Einladung ist?
> 
> @übelriechenden Rhombus: leck mich am Asch!!!!!




schicke bahn.......


----------



## chakamoto (13. August 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das ne Einladung ist?
> 
> @übelriechenden Rhombus: leck mich am Asch!!!!!



Naja, müsst nur nach Wien kommen, Übernachtung kriegen wir dann schon hin. Sauft nicht so viel, ist schlecht für die Kondition. Hier sind so viele Berge, dass ich noch fit werde auf meine alten Tage...


----------



## MaHaHnE (14. August 2006)

So ihr kleinen Stinker. Ich sach mal, geile Bahn. Heute Abend runde X-box zocken und lecker Bier trinken. Aber nur bis 12, weil dann ist der Kanal wieder voll... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (14. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> So ihr kleinen Stinker. Ich sach mal, geile Bahn. Heute Abend runde X-box zocken und lecker Bier trinken. Aber nur bis 12, weil dann ist der Kanal wieder voll... ;-)


ich spüre, dass dort einer wieder seine grenzen nicht kennt.unter der woche trinke ich zur zeit keinen alkohol.......je nach wetterlage wäre ich dabei.wollte nachher noch zum pumpen......


----------



## chakamoto (14. August 2006)

pump ab das bier....


----------



## funky diamonds (14. August 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> pump ab das bier....




pump ab das fett ist meine devise......


----------



## chakamoto (14. August 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> pump ab das fett ist meine devise......


Ganz schön laut für jemanden, der kaum über den Gartenzaun pissen kann....

Aber mal im Ernst....: So viel, wie ich hier radeln muss um auf die Scheiss-Buckel raufzukommen wird das nicht so das Problem... 6kg fehlen schon....

Und jetzt gehts auf den Prater: Saufen! Prost und PUMP AB DAS BIER!


----------



## funky diamonds (15. August 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön laut für jemanden, der kaum über den Gartenzaun pissen kann....
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst....: So viel, wie ich hier radeln muss um auf die Scheiss-Buckel raufzukommen wird das nicht so das Problem... 6kg fehlen schon....
> 
> Und jetzt gehts auf den Prater: Saufen! Prost und PUMP AB DAS BIER!



mit pump ab das fett meinte ich eigentlich mich.....aber das du es auf dich beziehst sagt ja auch einiges  
Radel mal ordentlich.....
am montag bier,man man ich mach mir sorgen über die moral.......trainieren jungs,trainieren   naja sonst seht ihr bald aus wie ich.....


----------



## chakamoto (15. August 2006)

Ist das der Hammer oder was? Eine Lakejumpanlage in Wien...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chakamoto (15. August 2006)

Hier ist heute Feiertag und damit FREI....

Ist das der Hammer? Eine Lakejumpanlage mitten in Wien...


----------



## funky diamonds (16. August 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist heute Feiertag und damit FREI....
> 
> Ist das der Hammer? Eine Lakejumpanlage mitten in Wien...




schickes teil......
schlage ich der bremer stadt auch mal vor.die jugend und vor allem der jossi brauchen so ein ding.....


----------



## funky diamonds (16. August 2006)

Markus, so melde dich mal........
erreich dich mal wieder nicht......


----------



## chakamoto (19. August 2006)

Jossi? Schwabe? Mahahne?

Tour d´Oldenburg...

Na, am 16. September schon was vor?


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. August 2006)

Hey Ho!
Der Marcus ist wieder am Start. War gestern ein wenig Freeriden und das war ech mal klasse. Titan in der Hand ist suuupi. Fahre hier in 2 Stunden mit dem Zug nach Bremen. Dann schau ich rum. Morgen müssen wir grosses leisten. Bunnys neue WG-Mitbewohnerin aus amerika kommt an und wir müssen der Mal zeigen, das mehr Bier nicht schlecht sein kann. Also, seid ihr dabei?

der MArcus


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. August 2006)

Tour d´Oldenburg...
Ich bin da wohl auch bei...


----------



## funky diamonds (21. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Tour d´Oldenburg...
> Ich bin da wohl auch bei...




wenn das ne schicke ist komm ich auch und zeig ihr mal richtig wie man bier trinkt.wenn es sich um eine aufgedunsene,nicht rasierte,mettfressende boje handelt so ist der josef leider anderweitig unterwegs....


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. August 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das ne schicke ist komm ich auch und zeig ihr mal richtig wie man bier trinkt.wenn es sich um eine aufgedunsene,nicht rasierte,mettfressende boje handelt so ist der josef leider anderweitig unterwegs....



Das kann noch niemand sagen, ob es ne schicke ist. Aber der Kasten Bier ist auf jeden Fall schick. Geht heute Abend noch was? Kann Dich nicht erreichen... uiuiui, was machst Du nur? Lebt der Schwabe eigentlich noch?
Also morgen Abend bei mir treffen und dann geht es los! 
Und Oldenburg geht klar???

 der MArcus


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. August 2006)

Soooo o ihr kleinen Luschen.- Ich hoffe es läuft heute nicht so wie gestern, dass auf einmal niemand erreichbar ist... Tztztz. Wollte heute noch pumpen gehen. Biste dabei Jossi?


----------



## funky diamonds (22. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo o ihr kleinen Luschen.- Ich hoffe es läuft heute nicht so wie gestern, dass auf einmal niemand erreichbar ist... Tztztz. Wollte heute noch pumpen gehen. Biste dabei Jossi?




wir nicht erreichbar ? ist angriff deine verteidigung? du null....bestimmt drei bier zu hause getrunken dann zusammen gebrochen....
pumpen ja,aber wann? wetter gerade ********.weiss du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (22. August 2006)

Bier ist gekauft. Jetzt muss der Schwabe und der Jossi nur noch dabei sein. Hoffen wir das beste. So um acht bei mir...


----------



## funky diamonds (22. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Bier ist gekauft. Jetzt muss der Schwabe und der Jossi nur noch dabei sein. Hoffen wir das beste. So um acht bei mir...




um acht schaff ich nicht,muss noch was um die zeit erledigen.wie ist denn überhaupt der plan? wo,wie der verlauf etc.
josef the machine
und wie sieht die amerikanerin aus?


----------



## chakamoto (22. August 2006)

Der Schwabe verlässt Bremen, sagt der Yeti???? Verräter... Hälst es nicht mehr aus ohne Berge???


----------



## funky diamonds (23. August 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schwabe verlässt Bremen, sagt der Yeti???? Verräter... Hälst es nicht mehr aus ohne Berge???




der schwabe hat zwei titten und nen schwanz,er ist ne pimmelfrau......


----------



## funky diamonds (23. August 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> der schwabe hat zwei titten und nen schwanz,er ist ne pimmelfrau......




der abend verlief anders als geplant.....ich bin völlig im eimer.


----------



## Pilatus (24. August 2006)

Sooo, der Jossi, der kleine Stricher, der elendige Nichtsnutz, der verträgt nix!!! ich habs gewusst... 
Lässt sich von einer frau (L. K. aus HB.) unter den Tisch saufen... 
Der Schwabe verlässt den hässlichen Norden und geht wahrscheinlich nach Bayern. Ein Schwabe in Bayern. Oje...
Die Amerikanerin ist soooooooooooooo häßlich, mir fällt kein Vergleich ein. Ich weiß nur , das ich Flecken beim sehen hab, seit ich sie das erste mal erblickte. da sind wohl ein paar rezeptoren oder Zäpfchen geplatzt. 

mehr Bier...


----------



## funky diamonds (24. August 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo, der Jossi, der kleine Stricher, der elendige Nichtsnutz, der verträgt nix!!! ich habs gewusst...
> Lässt sich von einer frau (L. K. aus HB.) unter den Tisch saufen...
> Der Schwabe verlässt den hässlichen Norden und geht wahrscheinlich nach Bayern. Ein Schwabe in Bayern. Oje...
> Die Amerikanerin ist soooooooooooooo häßlich, mir fällt kein Vergleich ein. Ich weiß nur , das ich Flecken beim sehen hab, seit ich sie das erste mal erblickte. da sind wohl ein paar rezeptoren oder Zäpfchen geplatzt.
> ...




seit wann kannst elender wurm dir internet leisten? oder gammelst du wieder auf staatskosten in fh rum? ja die l.k. hat mich fertig gemacht.......
ich geh jetzt zum orthopäden um meinen rücken checken zu lassen.melde mich wegen rollen später,eventuell wird das auch erst morgen was.morgenabend feiern matze,jonney und co. ihren abschied im kickerraum....die tische kommen grossteils raus und es wird ein dancefloor aufgebaut um die damenwelt zu beeindrucken.nach dem einrencken werde ich an meinen dance-skillz feilen.....


----------



## funky diamonds (27. August 2006)

razzia im stubu,völlig machtlos...messerstecher,grossstadtfeeling.....mafia...endlich...schöne sache,auch wenn méin abend früh zeitig beendet wurde....


----------



## funky diamonds (29. August 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> razzia im stubu,völlig machtlos...messerstecher,grossstadtfeeling.....mafia...endlich...schöne sache,auch wenn méin abend früh zeitig beendet wurde....




marcus meld dich mal....nehmen morgen den zug um 9.44 in bremen.um ca. 10.35 ist der in osnabrück.du musst das heut recht zügig reservieren.ist ein ic.fahren dann bis stuttgart,von dort dann nach ravensburg.sind um 19 uhr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (29. August 2006)

Der Schwabe hat mir gestern alles gesagt. Fahre gleich zum BHF und werde da mal lecker reservieren. Also kein Problem. Sehen uns morgen früh in Osnabrück.

reingehauen,

der Marcus


----------



## funky diamonds (29. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schwabe hat mir gestern alles gesagt. Fahre gleich zum BHF und werde da mal lecker reservieren. Also kein Problem. Sehen uns morgen früh in Osnabrück.
> 
> reingehauen,
> 
> der Marcus



hat das alles geklappt ???? bei uns ja,hoffe david meldet sich pünklich,habe seine katre für die eurobike und den zug mitbezahlt.....


----------



## MaHaHnE (29. August 2006)

Alles geklappt. Bin dann pünktlich in Osna mit den richtigen Tickets. Mal sehen, ob der David wirklich ein mal in seinem Leben bei wichtigen Sachen pünktlich ist... ;-)


----------



## funky diamonds (29. August 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Alles geklappt. Bin dann pünktlich in Osna mit den richtigen Tickets. Mal sehen, ob der David wirklich ein mal in seinem Leben bei wichtigen Sachen pünktlich ist... ;-)




Osnabrück ? wir fahren über Hannover nach Regensburg......     

ich bin auch gespannt,habe alles bislang für ihn gezahlt.


----------



## MaHaHnE (6. September 2006)

So. Wann kommt irh am Freitag denn hier an? Wollen wir schon Samstag nach Winterberg? Das wäre mal ne sehr ordentliche Sache. Gerade flux alles aufräumen mit den ganzen Leuten hier und dann um zwölf da sein. Wie sieht es aus?

der Marcus


----------



## funky diamonds (6. September 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> So. Wann kommt irh am Freitag denn hier an? Wollen wir schon Samstag nach Winterberg? Das wäre mal ne sehr ordentliche Sache. Gerade flux alles aufräumen mit den ganzen Leuten hier und dann um zwölf da sein. Wie sieht es aus?
> 
> der Marcus




ich bin raus. knie zermoscht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chakamoto (7. September 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin raus. knie zermoscht......


Wie hast das denn gemacht? Gute Besserung von hier....


----------



## funky diamonds (7. September 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast das denn gemacht? Gute Besserung von hier....




kreuzbandriss, montag kernspinn.mitte der woche wohl die op.sechs monate pause sagten die ärzte.das glück war mir dieses jahr nicht wohl gesonnen....


----------



## chakamoto (7. September 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> kreuzbandriss, montag kernspinn.mitte der woche wohl die op.sechs monate pause sagten die ärzte.das glück war mir dieses jahr nicht wohl gesonnen....


Beim Radln? Au... Wie gesagt, gute Besserung, dann bist ja wieder fit, wenn ich wieder in Bremen bin...


----------



## MaHaHnE (11. September 2006)

Oha. Der Jossi zieht es aber auch magisch an...
Gestern in Winterberg hat der Marcus das Gap gemacht und sich den Tag über kein mal langgelegt. Muahhh! Meine Pechsträhne ist damit hoffentlich vorbei... ;-)
Do / freitag bin ich in Bremen. Do Abend Biertrinken?


----------



## funky diamonds (12. September 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Oha. Der Jossi zieht es aber auch magisch an...
> Gestern in Winterberg hat der Marcus das Gap gemacht und sich den Tag über kein mal langgelegt. Muahhh! Meine Pechsträhne ist damit hoffentlich vorbei... ;-)
> Do / freitag bin ich in Bremen. Do Abend Biertrinken?




solche wie dich wird es irgendwann am härtesten treffen.29 facher offener beckenbruch......bier ist gut.weiss aber nicht wann ich unters messer komme.


----------



## MaHaHnE (13. September 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:
			
		

> solche wie dich wird es irgendwann am härtesten treffen.29 facher offener beckenbruch......bier ist gut.weiss aber nicht wann ich unters messer komme.



Na das will ich doch nicht hoffen... Aber nuja. Ich bin auf jeden Fall Donnerstag Nachmittag in Bremen. Denke dann können wie ja ein wenig Counterstrike oder so zocken. Dann kannst Du wenigstens Virtuell laufen. 

@Schwabe: Fahre am Sonntag wohl nochmal nach Winterberg oder Willingen. Lust? Nen paar Oeynhauser kommen auch mit.


----------



## funky diamonds (13. September 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Na das will ich doch nicht hoffen... Aber nuja. Ich bin auf jeden Fall Donnerstag Nachmittag in Bremen. Denke dann können wie ja ein wenig Counterstrike oder so zocken. Dann kannst Du wenigstens Virtuell laufen.
> 
> @Schwabe: Fahre am Sonntag wohl nochmal nach Winterberg oder Willingen. Lust? Nen paar Oeynhauser kommen auch mit.




ich bin auf den krücken jederzeit zu einem 110 meter hürden-lauf gegen dich bereit.....


----------



## Pilatus (13. September 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Na das will ich doch nicht hoffen... Aber nuja. Ich bin auf jeden Fall Donnerstag Nachmittag in Bremen. Denke dann können wie ja ein wenig Counterstrike oder so zocken. Dann kannst Du wenigstens Virtuell laufen.
> 
> @Schwabe: Fahre am Sonntag wohl nochmal nach Winterberg oder Willingen. Lust? Nen paar Oeynhauser kommen auch mit.



Aaaaaahhhhh, das wär so geil. Ich bin hin und hergerissen. Mit dir nach Winterberg oder mit David nach Malente. Oder nach Alfeld zum betriniken....
Oder einfach etwas Geld sparen und nicht radeln gehen...   

Ausserdem hat der Markus gar keine sooo dicke Eier. der zweithöchste Drop ist mit dem Hardtail kein Problem. Mit seinem dicken Poserrad könnte man da ja im sitzen runter...


----------



## MaHaHnE (14. September 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaaaahhhhh, das wär so geil. Ich bin hin und hergerissen. Mit dir nach Winterberg oder mit David nach Malente. Oder nach Alfeld zum betriniken....
> Oder einfach etwas Geld sparen und nicht radeln gehen...
> 
> Ausserdem hat der Markus gar keine sooo dicke Eier. der zweithöchste Drop ist mit dem Hardtail kein Problem. Mit seinem dicken Poserrad könnte man da ja im sitzen runter...



Deswegen hat mich der David versucht zu erreichen... Naja, also Malente steht für mich nicht zur Diskussion. Zu weit und zu abwechslungsarm. Dann lieber Willingen oder Winterberg. Können das ja heute abend bequatschen.
Ha. Aber den höchsten haste Dich nicht getraut. Also doch dicke Eier. Und das Gap haste Dich auch nicht getraut. Har har har...
Und den Drop haste ja auch nur genommen, weil Du ne dicke Eier Gabel drin hattest, oder?  
Also, man sieht sich heute Abend beim lecker Bier. Wo überhaupt? neun Capribar?


----------



## funky diamonds (14. September 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen hat mich der David versucht zu erreichen... Naja, also Malente steht für mich nicht zur Diskussion. Zu weit und zu abwechslungsarm. Dann lieber Willingen oder Winterberg. Können das ja heute abend bequatschen.
> Ha. Aber den höchsten haste Dich nicht getraut. Also doch dicke Eier. Und das Gap haste Dich auch nicht getraut. Har har har...
> Und den Drop haste ja auch nur genommen, weil Du ne dicke Eier Gabel drin hattest, oder?
> Also, man sieht sich heute Abend beim lecker Bier. Wo überhaupt? neun Capribar?




ich kann erst etwas später.habe um acht ein treffen im kickerraum, komme dann nach.....
die dicksten eier habe ich derzeit.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (18. September 2006)

wann kommt der mann mit dem fahrrad, welches seine nicht vorhandenen eier kompensiert denn wieder nach bremen ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (18. September 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> wann kommt der mann mit dem fahrrad, welches seine nicht vorhandenen eier kompensiert denn wieder nach bremen ?



Hmmm, da ich ja mal dicke Eier habe, kann ich ja nicht gemeint sein.  
Aber ich muss erst noch ein paar Sachen hier erledigen und werde wohl den Zug so um drei bekommen. Dann bin ich zwanzig vor sechs in Bremen.
Heute abend dann was starten? Sacht was, ich bin dabei.


----------



## funky diamonds (18. September 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Hmmm, da ich ja mal dicke Eier habe, kann ich ja nicht gemeint sein.
> Aber ich muss erst noch ein paar Sachen hier erledigen und werde wohl den Zug so um drei bekommen. Dann bin ich zwanzig vor sechs in Bremen.
> Heute abend dann was starten? Sacht was, ich bin dabei.



es ist traurig wie weit sich deine selbstreflextion von der wirklichkeit entfernt hat......   
ich weiss, dass es traumatisch für dich ist zu wissen das der schwabe und der dude aka jossi die derbsten stecher sind.
komm an meine breite durchtrainierte schulter und vergiesse tränen der demut.


----------



## MaHaHnE (19. September 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> es ist traurig wie weit sich deine selbstreflextion von der wirklichkeit entfernt hat......
> ich weiss, dass es traumatisch für dich ist zu wissen das der schwabe und der dude aka jossi die derbsten stecher sind.
> komm an meine breite durchtrainierte schulter und vergiesse tränen der demut.



Wenn Du mal wieder mit zum pumoen gehen würdest, könnte ich mich ja irgendwann wieder an Deine breiten Schultern anlehnen, aber so mach ich die ja nur kaputt.
Aber bin heute ab 15 Uhr zu allem bereit. Schwabe, lass uns zur BMX Bahn fahren...
Also bis später Leuts..


----------



## funky diamonds (19. September 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal wieder mit zum pumoen gehen würdest, könnte ich mich ja irgendwann wieder an Deine breiten Schultern anlehnen, aber so mach ich die ja nur kaputt.
> Aber bin heute ab 15 Uhr zu allem bereit. Schwabe, lass uns zur BMX Bahn fahren...
> Also bis später Leuts..



jo,will morgen zum pumpen,aber nicht zu spät.muss noch nach oldenburg.
willst du mit ?
wenn du zu allem bereit bist, lass uns lieber in die www.zone283.de
aber bitte vorher spülen........


----------



## funky diamonds (20. September 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> jo,will morgen zum pumpen,aber nicht zu spät.muss noch nach oldenburg.
> willst du mit ?
> wenn du zu allem bereit bist, lass uns lieber in die www.zone283.de
> aber bitte vorher spülen........




und markus, gut gespült ? willst du heute zum pumpen? meld dich mal......


----------



## MaHaHnE (20. September 2006)

Schon wieder in good old Oeynhausen und bin gerade 50km Rennrad gefahren...


----------



## funky diamonds (20. September 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Schon wieder in good old Oeynhausen und bin gerade 50km Rennrad gefahren...




du bist so was von langweilig


----------



## MaHaHnE (24. September 2006)

Jaaaa. Ich bin laaaangweilig und finds klasse. Bin halt nicht so nen power-Typ wie Du. ;-)
Morgen bin ich wieder bis Do in Bremen. Also morgen ein wenig BMX Bahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (26. September 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Jaaaa. Ich bin laaaangweilig und finds klasse. Bin halt nicht so nen power-Typ wie Du. ;-)
> Morgen bin ich wieder bis Do in Bremen. Also morgen ein wenig BMX Bahn?





bliiiiiiiiseeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ich sach nur bliiiiiiiiiiiseeeeee


----------



## MaHaHnE (26. September 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> bliiiiiiiiseeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ich sach nur bliiiiiiiiiiiseeeeee



Was will er uns damit sagen???


----------



## Pilatus (26. September 2006)

Blise, nein Margingen. (ich glaub das war´s was er meinte)


----------



## funky diamonds (27. September 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Blise, nein Margingen. (ich glaub das war´s was er meinte)





so ähnlich.das wird mein kampfspruch um die leute in der kickerliga völlig zu nerven.45 mal pro satz widerholen und nervös isser,der gegener,das opfer,der feind.....


----------



## Pilatus (27. September 2006)

Der Gegenüber wird nur wegen deinen Körperflüssigkeiten nervös.
Mahahahahane ist vielleicht ein Mensch, aber ein langweiliger. gestern ist er eingeschlafen. Hans ist langweilig, der wollte ins bett, jozzi ist langweilig weil er heim wollte. Bin ich nur von langweilern umgeben?

Endlich wieder pöbeln...


----------



## MaHaHnE (27. September 2006)

manche Menschen müssen auch arbeiten und früh aufstehen... Muah!
So, habe wieder ne Wasserpfeife hier und gleich gehts nach Kattenturm. Halb sechs Domsheide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (27. September 2006)

das wird nix. ich hab doch um 1830 einen termin. danach gerne.


----------



## funky diamonds (27. September 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> das wird nix. ich hab doch um 1830 einen termin. danach gerne.




was soll das mit euch beiden hässlichen hallunken werden ? not und elend gucken sich gegenseitig beim pseudo-spacken-radeln zu ? man man...bin ich froh, dass mein knie zerschossen ist und mir das ersparen kann.


----------



## MaHaHnE (27. September 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> was soll das mit euch beiden hässlichen hallunken werden ? not und elend gucken sich gegenseitig beim pseudo-spacken-radeln zu ? man man...bin ich froh, dass mein knie zerschossen ist und mir das ersparen kann.



Spacken? Hässliche Halunken? Voll?







oder eher so?






und vonwegen nicht Fahrradfahrenkönnen:






Haha. Mehr Bier!


----------



## funky diamonds (28. September 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Spacken? Hässliche Halunken? Voll?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





der mahahane soll mal erst meine 45,46 und schlechte 47 sec. schlagen.....


----------



## Pilatus (29. September 2006)

und voll


----------



## funky diamonds (29. September 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und voll





ich bin ein wenig durch den wind.waren noch bis 8 uhr unterwegs.musste dann anna abholen.bislang noch nicht geschlafen.ein wenig blass um die nose.
muss unbedingt noch schlafen.heute abend wird es hässlich.
ich fahr bestimmt nur ne 50......hätte mich nicht auf die wette einlassen sollen....


----------



## chakamoto (1. Oktober 2006)

So selbstkritisch heute? Bist krank???


----------



## funky diamonds (1. Oktober 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:


> So selbstkritisch heute? Bist krank???




nein, ich will eigentlich nen neuen streckenrekord fahren und vorher tief stapeln um die jungs richtig auflaufen zu lassen.man darf den pöbel nicht verschrecken  

ist alles gut bei dir im süden ?
ich weiss noch nicht wann ich das knie wieder voll belasten kann......
meine beine sind dünner als die von paris hilton.will nachher aber eine leichte rennradrunde drehen.


----------



## funky diamonds (2. Oktober 2006)

was geht denn eigentlich heute night ? schwabe meld dich mal.bin wieder in bremen aufgeschlagen.


----------



## funky diamonds (2. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> was geht denn eigentlich heute night ? schwabe meld dich mal.bin wieder in bremen aufgeschlagen.



man sagt, man hat dich gesehen.am eck.rotes rad,blauer pullover,entschlossender blick.man sagt noch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chakamoto (2. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> nein, ich will eigentlich nen neuen streckenrekord fahren und vorher tief stapeln um die jungs richtig auflaufen zu lassen.man darf den pöbel nicht verschrecken
> 
> ist alles gut bei dir im süden ?
> ich weiss noch nicht wann ich das knie wieder voll belasten kann......
> meine beine sind dünner als die von paris hilton.will nachher aber eine leichte rennradrunde drehen.



So will ich das hören... ja, soweit alles im Lack. Bikepark Semmering ne gute Stunde entfernt, anderer Bikepark (Rohatka) wohl auch, war zwar noch nicht da, aber man redet von Tageskartenpreisen von 1,30 EUR - Bratislava halt... So ganz sind die noch nicht in der EU angekommen...


----------



## funky diamonds (3. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> man sagt, man hat dich gesehen.am eck.rotes rad,blauer pullover,entschlossender blick.man sagt noch mehr.





wo bist du denn einfach hin ??? war noch richtig lustig im tatort.....und das an seinem geburstag.meld dich morgen mal


----------



## funky diamonds (3. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> wo bist du denn einfach hin ??? war noch richtig lustig im tatort.....und das an seinem geburstag.meld dich morgen mal



wenn man nüchtern ist, fühlt man sich zu später stunde so erhaben.


----------



## Pilatus (4. Oktober 2006)

was ist hier los? Es wird nicht mehr gepöbelt und keine bilder mehr gezeigt. ihr seid soo langweilig.
wer kommt nachher mit nach kattenturm, den svennie nerven?


----------



## MaHaHnE (4. Oktober 2006)

Moin.

habe leider keine Zeit. Muss bis um halb sieben in der Fh sitzen und dann ist es auch schon fast dunkel wenn ich mein Rad geholt habe...


----------



## Pilatus (4. Oktober 2006)

scheisendreck regen. hoffentlich kann man nochmal fahren bevor der "winter"* kommt. es juckt mich in den Beinen. der Krüppel kann ja nicht fahren. Marcús, du bist meine letzte hoffnung. lieber langweilig als gar nicht fahren. Vielleicht sollten wir mal nach grohn schauen und da ein wenig die Lage checken...

grüßle

*Winter in Bremen: Es regnet durch. wenn´s mal schneit, dann Chaos.


----------



## MaHaHnE (5. Oktober 2006)

Also vor Montag kann ich nicht. Weil ganz viel zu tun. Aber Dienstag können wir den ganzen Tag fahren. Da habe ich frei. Juhu!


----------



## funky diamonds (5. Oktober 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Also vor Montag kann ich nicht. Weil ganz viel zu tun. Aber Dienstag können wir den ganzen Tag fahren. Da habe ich frei. Juhu!



geh mal nach hause und reib deinen bernd eichinger.....


----------



## MaHaHnE (5. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> geh mal nach hause und reib deinen bernd eichinger.....



Jau. Gerade gemacht, ändert aber nix an dem scheiss Stundenplan der FH.
Aber mach Du das mal, vielleicht hiolft es gegen kapooottte Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (5. Oktober 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Jau. Gerade gemacht, ändert aber nix an dem scheiss Stundenplan der FH.
> Aber mach Du das mal, vielleicht hiolft es gegen kapooottte Beine.




aufgrund einer eitrigen pilzinfektion muss mein admiral in der hose bleiben.....scheiss quickies im heartbreak mit unbekannten dorfschönheiten


----------



## Pilatus (5. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> dorfschönheiten



du meinst die Pimmelfrau. Er hat zwei Tittten und nen Schwanz...


----------



## funky diamonds (5. Oktober 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> du meinst die Pimmelfrau. Er hat zwei Tittten und nen Schwanz...




ich hatte nie was mit marcus !!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (5. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> ich hatte nie was mit marcus !!!!!!



  an sowas denke ich gar nicht. das ist ja wiederlich. Es schüttelt mich...


----------



## chakamoto (5. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> ich hatte nie was mit marcus !!!!!!


BILD GEH AUS MEINEM KOPF!

Was macht der Schwabe denn in Bremen??? Ich dachte der wär verschollen in Franken???


----------



## MaHaHnE (5. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke mal eher Jossi ist die Pimmelfrau bei seinem Trainingsstatus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (6. Oktober 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Ich denke mal eher Jossi ist die Pimmelfrau bei seinem Trainingsstatus...



ich bin voll im saft...dich keul ich in jeder übung weg.....


----------



## funky diamonds (7. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> ich bin voll im saft...dich keul ich in jeder übung weg.....





der schwabe stinkt.der marcus auch.der chakamoto auch.alle stinken.


----------



## Pilatus (7. Oktober 2006)

nach Lachs? also so wie deine Mudda... 
Wo warst du heute morgen? Hast du die Kisten selber zur Poscht gebracht?


----------



## funky diamonds (7. Oktober 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> nach Lachs? also so wie deine Mudda...
> Wo warst du heute morgen? Hast du die Kisten selber zur Poscht gebracht?





nix hab ich...bronx boys 4 life, alda. deuce. ich muss los an die front. auf den strassen herrscht krieg. mein buddy häns the killing mashine need meine hilfe. the anderen homies greifen the  waffen und taken sich ammo. streetkillers a real. life free and die hard oder wie auch immer.


----------



## funky diamonds (8. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> nix hab ich...bronx boys 4 life, alda. deuce. ich muss los an die front. auf den strassen herrscht krieg. mein buddy häns the killing mashine need meine hilfe. the anderen homies greifen the  waffen und taken sich ammo. streetkillers a real. life free and die hard oder wie auch immer.



strassenkampf gewonnen.verluste auf beiden seiten.hans ist dead.mehr bier ihr versager.**** united.abknicker und langweiler sollen  erschossen werden.


----------



## chakamoto (8. Oktober 2006)

Moin Mädels, während Ihr Euch bei Strassenkämpfen aufreibt ist der chakamoto sein erstes Roadgap gesprungen... Und hat nen feines Video von nem Frontflip to Faceplant eingefangen... Check out!


----------



## Pilatus (9. Oktober 2006)

schön facetoground...

was denn für ein roadgap? Roadgap heißt über die Straße, nicht auf die Straße...


----------



## funky diamonds (9. Oktober 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> schön facetoground...
> 
> was denn für ein roadgap? Roadgap heißt über die Straße, nicht auf die Straße...



als aktiv arbeitssuchender schwabe solltest du sonntagnachts nicht mehr um diese zeit wach seien. so kannst du dem arbeitsmarkt nicht mit voller energie zur verfügung stehen.meld dich mal.bin wieder in der city.


----------



## chakamoto (9. Oktober 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> schön facetoground...
> 
> was denn für ein roadgap? Roadgap heißt über die Straße, nicht auf die Straße...



So ein netter kleiner Dreckskicker über nen Wanderweg... Roadgap halt...


----------



## MaHaHnE (9. Oktober 2006)

Wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir wollen Bilder sehn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chakamoto (9. Oktober 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir wollen Bilder sehn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hier... Klein aber spassig... und der große in Winterberg fällt dann nächstes Jahr...


----------



## funky diamonds (10. Oktober 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:


> Hier... Klein aber spassig... und der große in Winterberg fällt dann nächstes Jahr...





du meinst der torben fällt um.....


----------



## Pilatus (10. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> du meinst der torben fällt um.....



Nein, der fällt runter! Der alte Dropkönig...

Aber was mir aufgefallen ist: Wenn du dir Bilder von dem Drop in Wiberg anschaust, und ein paar mal den Minuszoom drückst, dann ist er gleich hoch wie das Roadgap von Chaka.


----------



## funky diamonds (10. Oktober 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Nein, der fällt runter! Der alte Dropkönig...
> 
> Aber was mir aufgefallen ist: Wenn du dir Bilder von dem Drop in Wiberg anschaust, und ein paar mal den Minuszoom drückst, dann ist er gleich hoch wie das Roadgap von Chaka.



der schwabe ist ein fuchs auf zwei beinen.....


----------



## Pilatus (10. Oktober 2006)

und, heut abend treffen? Vielleicht sowas wie ein Bikerstammtisch?


----------



## funky diamonds (10. Oktober 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und, heut abend treffen? Vielleicht sowas wie ein Bikerstammtisch?




ich bin leider heute abend raus...war ein anstrengender tag und der josef ist raus...morgen gerne....


----------



## Pilatus (10. Oktober 2006)

langweilig...


----------



## chakamoto (10. Oktober 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Nein, der fällt runter! Der alte Dropkönig...
> 
> Aber was mir aufgefallen ist: Wenn du dir Bilder von dem Drop in Wiberg anschaust, und ein paar mal den Minuszoom drückst, dann ist er gleich hoch wie das Roadgap von Chaka.



Ihr seid laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig.... ICH fahre wenigstens. Ihr sauft oder brecht Euch die Gräten...


----------



## Pilatus (11. Oktober 2006)

das Problem ist, daß hier eben keiner mehr säuft. Alle machen sie alkoholfreie Wochen oder Monate.
Ich brauch neue Freunde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (11. Oktober 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> das Problem ist, daß hier eben keiner mehr säuft. Alle machen sie alkoholfreie Wochen oder Monate.
> Ich brauch neue Freunde...



wir trinken alle mehr denn je...ich war mit markus bis gerade im heart break. das problem ist nur, dass wir neue freunde wollen und auf deine anwesendheit gut verzichten können.


----------



## funky diamonds (12. Oktober 2006)

es gibt keinen menschen, welcher auch nur ansatzweise soviel im internet rum hängt wie der schwabe. ich frage mich: was macht der da die ganze zeit ? gestern versuchte ich sieben mal ihn zu erreichen, negativ....der schwabe war, wie sollte es anders sein im netz.man man........


----------



## funky diamonds (12. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> es gibt keinen menschen, welcher auch nur ansatzweise soviel im internet rum hängt wie der schwabe. ich frage mich: was macht der da die ganze zeit ? gestern versuchte ich sieben mal ihn zu erreichen, negativ....der schwabe war, wie sollte es anders sein im netz.man man........




maküs....kannst dich mal bitte bezüglich des pikeadapters bei mir melden.
danke...was ist mit pumpen am morgigen tag ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (12. Oktober 2006)

Jössi. Konnte Dich auch nicht am Telefon erreichen. Habe eben mit meinen Eltern telefoniert. Sie haben das Zeug gleich zur Porst gebracht. Leider die falsche PLZ draufgeschrieben.D aher hoffe ich mal, dass es morgen ankommt. Melde mich bei Dir, sobald es da ist. Pumpen morgen is nicht, weil den ganzen Tag FH bis 17 Uhr. danach wollte ich nach Oeynhausen zum Volleyballspielen und Nachtbiken.


----------



## MaHaHnE (13. Oktober 2006)

Uturnknopf ist da und keiner geht ans Telefon. Hoffentlich werden PMs und SMS gelesen...


----------



## funky diamonds (13. Oktober 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Uturnknopf ist da und keiner geht ans Telefon. Hoffentlich werden PMs und SMS gelesen...



hatte einen job zu erledigen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funky diamonds (14. Oktober 2006)

habe immer noch einen job zu erledigen.schwabe du wolltest dich melden.ich bin sonntag abend wieder da. fahre zu meinen opa,der liegt im sterben.....


----------



## Pilatus (14. Oktober 2006)

Nein, ihr wolltet euch melden. da ich ja nicht keine Nummer vom Hansi mehr habe. Um 0000 war ich im Tatort und Willi hatte euch noch nicht gesehen. 
Und Oase mit den Mädels war dann auch nix mehr......


----------



## funky diamonds (16. Oktober 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Nein, ihr wolltet euch melden. da ich ja nicht keine Nummer vom Hansi mehr habe. Um 0000 war ich im Tatort und Willi hatte euch noch nicht gesehen.
> Und Oase mit den Mädels war dann auch nix mehr......




yes, waren um halb eins im viertel...schiesse hatte vergessen, dass du hans nummer nicht mehr hast. waren noch auf einer supi party....


----------



## MaHaHnE (16. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> yes, waren um halb eins im viertel...schiesse hatte vergessen, dass du hans nummer nicht mehr hast. waren noch auf einer supi party....



Aloa!

Habe meine noch ausstehende Klausur eben geschrieben und bin wieder voll einsatzbereit. heute Abend nen Bier trinken? Bin dabei 
Alkfrei wird dann wieder ab morgen gemacht. HARHARHAR


----------



## Pilatus (16. Oktober 2006)

Haha, sehr gut dein alkoholfreies Laeben. Dann rtink mal nicht zuviel, daß wir morgen jumbe gehen können. Der große Double geht...

Was ist eigentlich mit deinen zwei Rädern aus der Signatur. das ist nicht ersichtlich. willste die verkaufen?

haste mal hier reingeschaut?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243724&highlight=wippt


----------



## MaHaHnE (16. Oktober 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Haha, sehr gut dein alkoholfreies Laeben. Dann rtink mal nicht zuviel, daß wir morgen jumbe gehen können. Der große Double geht...
> 
> Was ist eigentlich mit deinen zwei Rädern aus der Signatur. das ist nicht ersichtlich. willste die verkaufen?
> 
> ...



Trinkst Du nix mit?? Bist Du weg oder krank???
Morgen bin ich vielleicht in oeynhausen. Komm morgens mit runter und Abends wieder hoch. Muss evtll dringend was abholen. Dann können wir ne Runde Trails heizen. Sach was. Oder ruf gerade an. Bist ja wieder dauerbesetzt.


----------



## funky diamonds (16. Oktober 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Trinkst Du nix mit?? Bist Du weg oder krank???
> Morgen bin ich vielleicht in oeynhausen. Komm morgens mit runter und Abends wieder hoch. Muss evtll dringend was abholen. Dann können wir ne Runde Trails heizen. Sach was. Oder ruf gerade an. Bist ja wieder dauerbesetzt.



wenn du noch mal runter tingelst, so könntest du mir einen gefallen tun ? und zwar in dem radladen nochmal nach einen adapter von postpount auf is für ne 160er scheibe ausschau halten...der hayesadapter passt bei der oro ´nicht...


----------



## Pilatus (16. Oktober 2006)

Da müsste man wieder soviel umbauen an meinem Rad. so fahr ich lieber nach K-Town zum svenni eine Rund dörten.
Und ich werde soviel trinken wie schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## MaHaHnE (16. Oktober 2006)

ASKLA. War das für hinten oder Vorne???


----------



## funky diamonds (16. Oktober 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> ASKLA. War das für hinten oder Vorne???



so wie du es am liebsten magst, also hinten.....
wäre supi deluxe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigi (16. Oktober 2006)

@funky diamonds

kann es sein das du mich mit dem kauf deiner pike linken willst? wenn sie bis donnerstag nicht bei mir ist gibt es richtig ärger


----------



## MaHaHnE (16. Oktober 2006)

gigi schrieb:


> @funky diamonds
> 
> kann es sein das du mich mit dem kauf deiner pike linken willst? wenn sie bis donnerstag nicht bei mir ist gibt es richtig ärger



Hey. Es gab Probleme mit dem U-Turn Knopf (der war kaputt und er hat meinen Neuen bekommen) und der Jossi wollte Dir eine astreine Gabel schicken. Sie ist nun bestimmt schon auf dem Weg zu Dir. Keine Panik.


----------



## gigi (16. Oktober 2006)

hallo mahahne
warum beantwortet er dann keine mails, oder geht an telefon. und gibt mir eine falsche adresse? hähä. 
klingt alles etwas seltsam.


----------



## funky diamonds (16. Oktober 2006)

gigi schrieb:


> hallo mahahne
> warum beantwortet er dann keine mails, oder geht an telefon. und gibt mir eine falsche adresse? hähä.
> klingt alles etwas seltsam.





immer ruhig...die gabel ist per post verschickt worden...sie müsste morgen oder spätestens donnerstag bei dir seien. hier wird keiner gelingt. was du mit der falschen adresse meinst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.......

johannes brinkmann
am dobben 
28203 bremen

desweitern war ich bis gestern nacht nicht in bremen........


----------



## chakamoto (16. Oktober 2006)

gigi schrieb:


> hallo mahahne
> warum beantwortet er dann keine mails, oder geht an telefon. und gibt mir eine falsche adresse? hähä.
> klingt alles etwas seltsam.


So ist er halt, wenn Du das Forum hier verfolgst, weisst Du das.... )


----------



## funky diamonds (17. Oktober 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:


> So ist er halt, wenn Du das Forum hier verfolgst, weisst Du das.... )





was soll das denn heissen ?????
dir säg ich den rahmen an........


----------



## MaHaHnE (17. Oktober 2006)

So, ich hoffe alle Streitigkeiten sind beiseite geschafft und die Rahmen noch heile. Und der Pilatus ist mal echt www-süchtig. Vergisst sorgar darüber das Radfahren... Nenene


----------



## chakamoto (17. Oktober 2006)

funky diamonds schrieb:


> was soll das denn heissen ?????
> dir säg ich den rahmen an........


Na, ist doch war. Ausserdem isses nen Kona, der kann das ab... )


----------



## MaHaHnE (17. Oktober 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:


> Na, ist doch war. Ausserdem isses nen Kona, der kann das ab... )



Meinst Du mit abkönnen irgendwo runterrollen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigi (17. Oktober 2006)

> So, ich hoffe alle Streitigkeiten sind beiseite geschafft


von wegen. ich finde es ja toll wie du dich für deinen kumpel einsetzt. aber meine geduld hat auch grenzen. 
warum krieg ich meine pike nicht???

wenn er sie schon verschickt hat kann er dann wenigsten den identcode mailen ?


----------



## funky diamonds (18. Oktober 2006)

gigi schrieb:


> von wegen. ich finde es ja toll wie du dich für deinen kumpel einsetzt. aber meine geduld hat auch grenzen.
> warum krieg ich meine pike nicht???
> 
> so, habe dir eben eine pm mit allen relevanten daten von dhl geschickt. wie gesagt: versendet wurde sie letzte woche. warum sie noch nicht eingetroffen ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
> ...


----------



## MaHaHnE (18. Oktober 2006)

he, jb aus hb, radeln? wir fahren grad los nach k-town zu den Gängschtern


----------



## gigi (18. Oktober 2006)

schön das ihr wenigstens zeit habt zum radeln, wenn ihr schon nicht meine gabel wegschickt. der jossi wird schon noch was zum lesen bekommen.


----------



## MaHaHnE (18. Oktober 2006)

Warum schicken WIR jetzt auf einmal die Gabel schon weg?


----------



## gigi (18. Oktober 2006)

ich glaubs ja wirklich nicht, kommt gerade eben der nachbar und bringt mir ein paket, ich reis es auf und was seh ich ? eine falsche pike.

ich habe eine pike mit dual air gekauft und bekomme eine stahlfeder pike. 

_jossi ganz schnell aufklärung bitte_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (18. Oktober 2006)

So, dein Nachbar hat die Gabel und wir dürfen nicht radeln gehen oder was? ganz großes Kino...


----------



## gigi (18. Oktober 2006)

las die komischen witze, schickt mir lieber meine richtige gabel


----------



## Pilatus (19. Oktober 2006)

ja, ich mach mich grad auf den weg...  
ich hab mit der Gabel nix zu tun. Mahahne und ich wollten dich ein wenig beruhigen nachdem du hier (zu unrecht) so einen Alarm gemacht hast.


----------



## gigi (19. Oktober 2006)

hallo pilatus

ist ja nett gemeint, aber warum will mich eigentlich niemand verstehen ? ich habe dem jossi 300 â¬ bezahlt fÃ¼r eine pike mit air u-turn und habe eine ganz normale pike erhalten. und seit er das weis meldet er sich nicht mehr bei mir. 
die gabel die ich bekommen habe ist nichtmal die hÃ¤lfte wert.

also, bitte dem jossi bescheid sagen das er sich bei mir melden soll um den fall zu klÃ¤ren.


----------



## Pilatus (19. Oktober 2006)

wie kommst du eigentlich drauf, daß das eine mit Stahlfeder wäre?


----------



## gigi (19. Oktober 2006)

bin ja nicht blöd, und kann den unterschied noch erkennen


----------



## Pilatus (21. Oktober 2006)

so, wie schaut´s aus? wer von euch Hampelmännern ist heute abend da?


----------



## Pilatus (21. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht sollten wir auch mit Kerstin mal reden, das da was richtiges hinkommt:
Supercrossworldcup in San José






Supercrossworldcup in Fréjus


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. Oktober 2006)

Geile ******** die Strecken. Loooos! Wann ist Anfang mit bauen???

Kathy und ich sind heut Abend auf jeden Fall dabei. Soll ich noch was besorgen?


----------



## Pilatus (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich mach Käs-schbätzle (für die Bremer: Käse-Spatzen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (21. Oktober 2006)

Bier ist da, oder was mitbringen???


----------



## Pilatus (21. Oktober 2006)

na klar! muss ich nachher noch holen...


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. Oktober 2006)

Okay. Ich bringe dann mal nur eitwas für die 2 Gastgeber mit und für meinereiner... Muahh!


----------



## MaHaHnE (23. Oktober 2006)

... udn ich sage nur Papaya-Mango Massageöl... HARHARHAR!!!!


----------



## MaHaHnE (27. Oktober 2006)

So, der Schwabe ist weg und nu geht hier nix mehr??? Kann doch nicht sein. Jossi. Melde dich mal bei mir wegen der Gabel. habe sie nu hier liegen und bin noch 2 Stunden hier. Dann muss ich zur FH und fahre danach gleich nach oeynhausen. Habe eben versucht Dich zu erreichen. Aber besetzt???


----------



## Pilatus (29. Oktober 2006)

Nix geht ohne mich. Den Verdacht hatte ich schon länger...
Markús, bist du morgen abend dann da?


----------



## MaHaHnE (30. Oktober 2006)

na klar>! Mehr Bier!

und Jossi: Komm heut Abend auch rum wegen der Gabel.


----------



## gigi (30. Oktober 2006)

hallo
jossi bitte endlich mal melden wegen meiner gabel, habe jetzt lang genug auf antwort gewartet.


----------



## chakamoto (1. November 2006)

Ihr seid LAAAAAAAANGWEILIG! Nix mehr los in der Heimat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (1. November 2006)

hir ist agr nix mehr los. Schwabe und ich sind betrunken, weil Natalie und ich haben ihm zu einer 1.0 in seiner Diplomarbeit verholfen. Wann biste wieder am Start???


----------



## chakamoto (1. November 2006)

Anfang, Mitte Januar... Gratulation an den Schwaben...


----------



## Pilatus (6. November 2006)

ich sag nur *1.0*. 
Danke Chakamoto...
Jossi du Nulpe warst ja nie Startklar für ein bier im heartbreak...  

und mein rad wiegt jetzt 12kg. schön mit 25:12 übersetzung und KHE Hindenburg kurbel mit titanachse und Supersonicreifen und schläuchen. und das trotz ewigschwerer koolchainkette


----------



## MaHaHnE (6. November 2006)

Hey. Da ist der Schwabe ja gut angekommen. Wann wird Schneebrettle gefahren? Wie isses da unten? Vertrag bei Specialized schon unterschrieben?


----------



## Pilatus (6. November 2006)

jau, mit jetzt director of engineering/europe...  
gebrettlet wird sobald schneeliegt. noch siehts mau aus...


----------



## Pilatus (7. November 2006)

habt ih eigentlich schon "drop the hammer" gesehen?

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-3663700822206522367&q=drop+the+hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (7. November 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> habt ih eigentlich schon "drop the hammer" gesehen?
> 
> http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-3663700822206522367&q=drop+the+hammer


JJJA! 
schon lange vor dir...


----------



## Pilatus (7. November 2006)

halt du dich da raus.
Du hast ja noch nicht mal einen Sattel am Rad...


----------



## fahrbereit (7. November 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> halt du dich da raus.
> Du hast ja noch nicht mal einen Sattel am Rad...



Dafür ist deiner so was von überdimensional ..und SCHWER oooohhhuuu

ausserdem: der Preis steigt!!! sei lieb zu mir


----------



## loh (13. November 2006)

nix los hier in bremen ich hau dann auch wieder mal besser ab...


----------



## MaHaHnE (13. November 2006)

Aber hier ist mal ne Menge los. Der harte kern hat nur gerade schwer zu tun. Aber jetzt gehts ins Viertel lecker trinken. mehr Bier!! Wuahhh!


----------



## loh (13. November 2006)

na dann gl hf


----------



## Pilatus (13. November 2006)

der Harte des Kerns ist im Süden...


----------



## Pilatus (13. November 2006)

loh schrieb:


> na dann gl hf



was soll eigentlich das heissen?


----------



## loh (13. November 2006)

good luck have fun= oder auch "viel spass!"


----------



## Pilatus (13. November 2006)

achso...

wer bist eigentlich du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loh (13. November 2006)

nur ein mann mit einem laptop. oder junge? naja junger mann...!


----------



## Pilatus (14. November 2006)

aber kein rad?


----------



## loh (14. November 2006)

klar.. 2 sogar

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/79769


----------



## Pilatus (14. November 2006)

sind wir schon mal gemeinsam radeln gewesen?


----------



## loh (14. November 2006)

ich denke nicht, das fahrrad ist nur mittel zum zweck aus meiner sicht. 
mein besuch hier hat andere hintergründe als eine vorliebe für fahrrad fahren als "sport/hobby"...
aber nun werde ich schlafen.´´´´´´´´´´


----------



## loh (14. November 2006)

wusstet ihr schon das Chuck Norris sein Knoppers schon um 9 isst?


----------



## Pilatus (14. November 2006)

ja, schau mal hier...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=247805&highlight=chuck+norris


----------



## MaHaHnE (15. November 2006)

Laaaaaaangweilig!!!

Jossi: Melde Dich mal dringend bei mir!!!


----------



## chakamoto (15. November 2006)

loh schrieb:


> ich denke nicht, das fahrrad ist nur mittel zum zweck aus meiner sicht.
> mein besuch hier hat andere hintergründe als eine vorliebe für fahrrad fahren als "sport/hobby"...
> aber nun werde ich schlafen.´´´´´´´´´´


James Bond ist unter uns... Nix los in Bremen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (15. November 2006)

Also hier ist echt nix los. Keiner will Bier trinken oder radeln. Der Jossi wurde von der Erde verschluckt und ist nicht erreichbar. Sonst sind auch alle Radfahrer irgendwie weg. Naja, es kommen auch bessere Zeiten.


----------



## chakamoto (15. November 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Also hier ist echt nix los. Keiner will Bier trinken oder radeln. Der Jossi wurde von der Erde verschluckt und ist nicht erreichbar. Sonst sind auch alle Radfahrer irgendwie weg. Naja, es kommen auch bessere Zeiten.


Klingt doch eigentlich so wie immer. Wird Zeit, dass der Yeti und ich aus dem Süden zurück kommen, obwohls schwer fallen wird. Haste die Trails vom Yeti mal gesehen? Hat der einfach so vor der Haustür...


----------



## fahrbereit (15. November 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> sind wir schon mal gemeinsam radeln gewesen?



klar sind wir das
du vergisst mich immer wieder


----------



## Pilatus (16. November 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> klar sind wir das
> du vergisst mich immer wieder



es wäre schön wenn man dich vergessen könnte.
aber nein dieser Anblick hat narben auf meiner netzhaut zurückgelassen, die mich immer an dich erinnern werden...


----------



## gigi (20. November 2006)

neues von der gabel front
nachdem sich funky diamonds weder meldet noch das geld überweist, habe ich heute kontakt zum anwalt aufgenommen. was das heist sollte hier bekannt sein. er hat jetzt noch 7 tage zeit sich bei mir zu melden ansonsten geht es auf dem gerichtlichen weg weiter. er bekommt das aber alles noch per post.


----------



## MaHaHnE (20. November 2006)

So. Neues von der Funky Front:

Habe heute seit langem eine Mail von ihm bekommen. Da er umzieht, hat er kein Festnetz und sein Handy ist weg / tot wieauchimmer. In der letzten Zeit war er nicht in Bremen, weil hatte wegen seinem kaputten Knie die Operation und ist heute wieder hier aufgetaucht.
Und @ Gigi: Warum schickst Du ihm nicht die Gabel per Nachnahme wie mit ihm besprochen? Dann wäre das doch alles nicht passiert. Er hätte einen Zettel im Briefkasten gefunden und die Gabel abgeholt und Du hättest das Geld gehabt. Naja, schreib am besten per PM, wenn Du was dazu sagen willst. Denke nicht, dass man sowas hier im Forum breittreten muss. Denke in unserem Alter muss man keinen Kleinkrieg führen, wenn es für alles ne plausible Erklärung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chakamoto (20. November 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> So. Neues von der Funky Front:
> 
> Habe heute seit langem eine Mail von ihm bekommen. Da er umzieht, hat er kein Festnetz und sein Handy ist weg / tot wieauchimmer. In der letzten Zeit war er nicht in Bremen, weil hatte wegen seinem kaputten Knie die Operation und ist heute wieder hier aufgetaucht.
> Und @ Gigi: Warum schickst Du ihm nicht die Gabel per Nachnahme wie mit ihm besprochen? Dann wäre das doch alles nicht passiert. Er hätte einen Zettel im Briefkasten gefunden und die Gabel abgeholt und Du hättest das Geld gehabt. Naja, schreib am besten per PM, wenn Du was dazu sagen willst. Denke nicht, dass man sowas hier im Forum breittreten muss. Denke in unserem Alter muss man keinen Kleinkrieg führen, wenn es für alles ne plausible Erklärung gibt.



Und wenn doch, stehen der Yeti und meinereiner gerne zur Seite...


----------



## MaHaHnE (28. November 2006)

Aloa.
Na hier rockt ja so einiges. War gestern in Oldenburg und hab nen echten Schnapper an Rennradteilen gemacht. Ihr werdet vor Neid erblassen...
Sonst gibbet hier nix neues. Fahren kann man derzeit nicht, weil alles noch nass ist. Hoffe der Jossi meldet sich mal zum Runde Rennradfahren sie Woche.
Gebt mal was von Euch,

der Marcus


----------



## Pilatus (28. November 2006)

wir waren am Sonntag bei sommerlichen 20° beim radeln und haben ein wenig gebuddelt. Dann bin ich ein echtes POSER-Intense gefahren.


Aber es fährt sich sehr geil...


----------



## MaHaHnE (28. November 2006)

... hoffnungslos unterlegenes material bei so einem TOP-FAHRER...


----------



## Pilatus (28. November 2006)

Ich hab der scheisendreck Karre mal seine Grenzen gezeigt bei uns im Wald...


----------



## MaHaHnE (6. Dezember 2006)

was geht? Alle tot?


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Dezember 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> wir waren am Sonntag bei sommerlichen 20° beim radeln und haben ein wenig gebuddelt.



ICH hab ne ganze beschi55ene Höhle ausgehoben wärend DU nur: "langweilig" gepöbelt hast 



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich ein echtes POSER-Intense gefahren.



Poser tauschen ihre Räder immer gerne mal untereinander aus. Du lässt andere ja auch mit deinem fahren.. 



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab der scheisendreck Karre mal seine Grenzen gezeigt bei uns im Wald...



Ja Ja.. lediglich das Schaltwerk ist an der Strebe angeschlagen..

Du glaubst doch selber nicht, dass man ein solches Fahrwerk mal eben in Shorts und "Halt mal mein Bier, ich bin dran.." durchschlagen kann!? 

Klar war das geil, aber du hast dich ja gleich wieder aus dem Staub gemacht 
kommst irgendwann wieder, wenn "wir" dort fertig sind..


----------



## chakamoto (6. Dezember 2006)

Ja, das klingt nach dem Schwaben.... Was los hier, niemand mehr da, der pöbelt? LAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNGGGGGGGWWWWWEEEEEIIIILLLLLIIIIGGGG!


----------



## MaHaHnE (6. Dezember 2006)

Der Schwabe ist gerade in Bremen und verleitet einen wieder zum Biertrinken und nichtstun. Aber nu isser an die Arbeit gebracht worden und ägert sich mit Catia rum Muahh!


----------



## MaHaHnE (8. Dezember 2006)

chakamoto schrieb:


> LAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNGGGGGGGWWWWWEEEEEIIIILLLLLIIIIGGGG!



wann bist du wieder in bremen und nimmst deine Funktion als Cheflangweiler wieder auf?



			
				fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> blablablabla



halt dich da raus! Zu mehr als zum buddeln kann man dich nicht brauchen. Ist die Strecke jetzt endlich fertig geschaufelt?

Gruß, der Schwabe/Fitze/König der Welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (8. Dezember 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:
			
		

> halt dich da raus! Zu mehr als zum buddeln kann man dich nicht brauchen. Ist die Strecke jetzt endlich fertig geschaufelt?
> 
> Gruß, der Schwabe/Fitze/König der Welt



Ich kann für meine bescheidene Fähigkeitsliste wenigstens das Buddeln verbuchen, wärend du bei der Frage nach der Liste bereits abgewiesen wurdest! So.

Und jawohl, wir sind fast fertig. Der Förster war so nett, nachdem wir ihm versprochen hatten wir nehmen den lautstarken Alkoholiker mit schwäbischem Dialekt nicht mehr mit nach Kickach, uns zwei Bagger und einen Muldenkipper für die Arbeiten zu stellen. Damit kommen wir wesentlich schneller voran, aber auch weil es sehr viel entspannter ist, weil der eine nicht ständig mit seinem rumgepose nervt. 
Übrigens ist ein 9 Jähriger am Mittwoch mit dem Intense noch vier Meter weiter gesprungen als du, beim zweiten Versuch stand er fast einen 90° Whip, konnte den aber nicht nochmal versuchen, weil wir ihm von deiner Sprungweite mit dem Rad erzählt haben. Man was haben wir gelacht!

Sonst ist alles beim alten: Die Menschen trauen sich wieder in die Kneipen und der Preis für das Becks ist schlagartig gesunken.

Komm bald wieder


----------



## Pilatus (9. Dezember 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> noch mehr blablablabla!!!



bist du wieder voll? ja ich weiß, kein Alkohol. Ich mein das andere Zeugs...
Ab montag bin ich wieder in RV. dan rocken wir! wer hat den 360er in Jochens Video gemacht? wer war der neunjärige? ich mach euch alle fertig...


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Dezember 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> bist du wieder voll? ja ich weiß, kein Alkohol. Ich mein das andere Zeugs...
> Ab montag bin ich wieder in RV. dan rocken wir! wer hat den 360er in Jochens Video gemacht? wer war der neunjärige? ich mach euch alle fertig...



 






























 obwohl...


----------



## MaHaHnE (15. Dezember 2006)

Leude Leude. was ist denn hier los? Winterpause? Ich fahr gleich erst mal wieder nach Oeynhausen und werde da ein wenig gappen und dhlen und mal schauen was man sonst noch so machen kann...


----------



## Pilatus (15. Dezember 2006)

Aber Beine rasieren nicht vergessen wenn du das nächste mal Asphalt schneiden gehst...


----------



## MaHaHnE (15. Dezember 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Aber Beine rasieren nicht vergessen wenn du das nächste mal Asphalt schneiden gehst...



Ja ne. Is klar ne.  
Morgen werde ich lecker Asphalt schneiden gehen. Aber heute gibt es mit nem Kumpel n Nachtfahrt. Das wird wohl nen Spass. HAr Har har.
So. ich hab jetzt Flugregelung und bin raus. Bis die Nächte!


----------



## chakamoto (19. Dezember 2006)

It´s coming home, it´s coming home, it´s coming, Moto ´s coming home....


----------



## MaHaHnE (19. Dezember 2006)

Ja. UNd wann bist Du wieder im Lande?


----------



## chakamoto (19. Dezember 2006)

Nicht ich, das Moto - ich  erst wieder nach Neujahr. Hab nur mein Moto wieder gefunden... das was die Hirsche von der BOC verkauft hatten - eBay sei dank...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (19. Dezember 2006)

Was?
dann warst du also ne weile nur Chaka, ohne Moto... 
Dein erstes Rad oder wie?


----------



## fahrbereit (20. Dezember 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Was?
> dann warst du also ne weile nur Chaka, ohne Moto...
> Dein erstes Rad oder wie?



Was geht dich das an?


----------



## chakamoto (20. Dezember 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Was?
> dann warst du also ne weile nur Chaka, ohne Moto...
> Dein erstes Rad oder wie?



So ähnlich... Erzähl ich mal bei nem Bier, wenn ich wieder in Bremen bin...

Aprospos Bier - das in Österreich schmeckt wie Wasser und knallt wie Hammer...


----------



## chakamoto (24. Dezember 2006)

Frohes Fest allen zusammen!!!


----------



## MaHaHnE (24. Dezember 2006)

Von mir frohe Weihnachten zurück und alles Anderen ein selbiges!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (25. Dezember 2006)

Auch noch ein Frohes Fest von mir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (4. Januar 2007)

*Hallo McFly! ist jemand zuhause?*


----------



## chakamoto (5. Januar 2007)

Ja, aber Du krepelst ja in RV rum...


----------



## MaHaHnE (7. Januar 2007)

So, bin wieder vom Schneebrettlefahren da. Das war mal nen Spass. Hoffe Ihr seid alle gut ins Jahr 2007 reingerutscht. Sehen uns wieder die Tage.

P.S.: Ich stinke vielleicht, aber der Schwabe ist mal nen hässlicher Vogel...

Und Jossi, Du darfst Dich auch mal melden... ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (7. Januar 2007)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich stinke vielleicht, aber der Schwabe ist mal nen hässlicher Vogel...



Wie er gleich drauf anspringt...


----------



## MaHaHnE (14. Januar 2007)

So Leude, kommende Woche mal nen bissl Radeln? Sacht mal was. Bin dabei.

Tollen gruß
der Marcus


----------



## chakamoto (15. Januar 2007)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> So Leude, kommende Woche mal nen bissl Radeln? Sacht mal was. Bin dabei.
> 
> Tollen gruß
> der Marcus



Sag wann - hab Zeit...


----------



## chakamoto (17. Januar 2007)

Es ist fertig - los Ihr faulen Säcke...


----------



## MaHaHnE (17. Januar 2007)

Also von mir aus können wir morgen Nachmittag radeln. Muss halt sehen wie es mit den Vorlesungen aussieht. Sonst können wir aber sicher am Samstag fahren.
Was hat Dir dieses unschuldige Kona getan, dass Du es malträtieren willst????


----------



## chakamoto (17. Januar 2007)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Also von mir aus können wir morgen Nachmittag radeln. Muss halt sehen wie es mit den Vorlesungen aussieht. Sonst können wir aber sicher am Samstag fahren.
> Was hat Dir dieses unschuldige Kona getan, dass Du es malträtieren willst????


Wenn das Wetter mitspielt BMX-Bahn? Nichts hat es getan - es existiert...


----------



## Pilatus (19. Januar 2007)

Ihr Luftpumpen, geht ihr mal radeln und posen...

Hab ich dem Chakamoto nicht schon vor 34542 Wochen den Tip mit der MZ66 gegeben? Kaum hat er sie eingebaut meint er: warum hat mich niemand früher drauf gebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chakamoto (19. Januar 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ihr Luftpumpen, geht ihr mal radeln und posen...
> 
> Hab ich dem Chakamoto nicht schon vor 34542 Wochen den Tip mit der MZ66 gegeben? Kaum hat er sie eingebaut meint er: warum hat mich niemand früher drauf gebracht...


Den Tip hast gegeben, aber leider nicht das Geld dafür...


----------



## gigi (22. Januar 2007)

ich wollt nur sagen das ich immer noch auf mein geld warte


----------



## chakamoto (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo - jemand zu Hause???


----------



## MaHaHnE (23. Januar 2007)

Jop. Bin am start. Aber leider im Moment ganz viel zu tun. Komme vor Sonntag nicht zum Radeln. Können ja mal Sonntag festmachen. Nen bissl BMX Bahn oder so.


----------



## chakamoto (23. Januar 2007)

Jo, klingt gut. Das Wetter soll ja auch mal mitspielen...


----------



## MaHaHnE (24. Januar 2007)

Jop. heute ist mein Epic gekommen und ich muss sagen, als Marathonbike und singletrailflitzer erste Sahne. Muahh.
@ Jossi: Melde Dich mal.


----------



## Pilatus (24. Januar 2007)

Beine rasieren nicht vergessen...


----------



## MaHaHnE (7. April 2008)

So, was ist hier los? Seid über einem Jahr nix mehr geschrieben. Was geht??? nun sind die Beinhaare auch schon wieder nachgewachsen...


----------



## essential (8. April 2008)

hehe, der marküs buddelt die alten dinger wieder aus...so ist gut....neue bahn, neues leben hier....beinhaare habe ich eh nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (8. April 2008)

Joup. So muss das sein. Heute Spätnachmittag nen paar Fotos machen? Schick einfach mal ne SMS. Dann machen wir das. Batterien hingen die ganze Zeit nun am Lader. Bin ab halb fünf wieder zu Hause.


----------



## essential (8. April 2008)

ok, ich rufe dich dann mal an.


----------



## essential (8. April 2008)

ich habe bis gerade gearbeitet, ich rufe dich morgen nochmal an....


----------



## MaHaHnE (9. April 2008)

Klärchen. Heute bin ich aber den ganzen Tag auf der Arbeit und später beim Nils im Krankenhaus Osnabrück. Freitag mal auf ne Rennradrunde bei der BMX-Bahn vorbeischauen oder mit Springrädern und Cam im Funpark den Svennie besuchen?


----------



## essential (9. April 2008)

jo da wäre ich bei...ich hab auch noch ein paar laufradsätze welche fotografiert werden müssen. könnten wir j avielleicht auch am freitag machen. dem nils mal gute besserung. hatte ja auch mal beide arme und hände gleichzeitig gebrochen...später wird er drüber lachen.....


----------



## Pilatus (9. April 2008)

Ein uralter Thread wurde wieder ausgegraben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (9. April 2008)

nicht nur der...im gegensatz zu ihnen herr f aus rv haben wir bald wieder ne bahn....


----------



## MaHaHnE (9. April 2008)

Tja Herr Schwabe. Da schauen wir jetzt blöd, wat?


----------



## Pilatus (9. April 2008)

Wir haben schon eine neue 
am 19.04. ist eröffnung


----------



## essential (9. April 2008)

ohhh...das ist aber schön geworden. der kleine seb hat ein bisschen im garten gebuddelt.....


----------



## essential (10. April 2008)

wie sieht es denn jetzt mit dir und winterberg aus, herr schwabe ?


----------



## Pilatus (10. April 2008)

Ich komm mit!


----------



## essential (10. April 2008)

okay....


----------



## essential (12. April 2008)

radeln !!!!!!


----------



## MaHaHnE (12. April 2008)

Komm vorbei. Dann machen wir auch die Fotos. Habe bis drei Zeit...


----------



## essential (12. April 2008)

die bremer sind irgendwie alle schon oder noch wach... 
ich muss jetzt erstmal noch arbeiten, die seite soll ja endlcih fertig werden. ab mittags hätte ich zeit. ich rufe dich dann mal an. der moto wollte wohl auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (12. April 2008)

Mache ab 13 Uhr ne Rennradrunde nach Oldenburg und hole Kathy dort mit Rennrad ab. Dann fahren wir zusammen wieder nach Bremen zurück.


----------



## essential (13. April 2008)

ich fühle mich bescheiden. ziemlich deformiert, augenscheinlich zerstört.


----------



## essential (15. April 2008)

dieses wochenende mal auf die bmx bahn ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (15. April 2008)

jau. bin dabei und am we in town


----------



## essential (15. April 2008)

jo, das gut. ansonsten wollten wir vielleicht ins öllager bei achim. mal schauen was die jungs da gebaut haben.


----------



## essential (16. April 2008)

moto meinte er hätte auch am donnerstag oder freitag zeit. wie sieht es da bei dir aus marküs ?


----------



## essential (18. April 2008)

sonntag soll gutes wetter sein. man könnte dann ja nach grohn die bmxbahn anschauen.


----------



## MaHaHnE (18. April 2008)

Bei allem dabei. Schick einfach ne SMS. Muss nu weiterarbeiten, damit ich früh Feierabend machen kann. Riengehauen!


----------



## essential (18. April 2008)

wetter soll ja heute morgen eher schlecht sein, aber sonntag ist sonne angesagt..... ich weiss aber noch nicht , ob die bahn bereits fahrbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (18. April 2008)

Egal. Lass morgen einfach ne runde rollen fahren. egal wohin. Konnen ja einfach mal schauen. Schreib ne SMS, oder ich schau morgen gegen Mittag einfach mal bei Dir rum.


----------



## essential (18. April 2008)

jo...morgen soll wetter aber schlecht sein...aber wir schauen einfach.


----------



## MaHaHnE (19. April 2008)

Also ih habe ab jetzt Zeit. Meld Dich mal, ich erreiche Dich nicht.


----------



## essential (19. April 2008)

wie du erreichst mich nicht ? bin at home.... man man....ich rufe dich mal an.


----------



## essential (20. April 2008)

ich glaube ich geh heute lieber fischen.....


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. April 2008)

Jo. Morgen Nachmittag können wir ja ne Runde radeln gehen. Wann wo treffen?  So gegen fünf bei Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (21. April 2008)

heute nicht ? dachte eher heute biken ( wegen gutem wetter ) und morgen ne runde gymnastic.....


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. April 2008)

heute war nicht gut. Ruf einfach mal durch. Habe morgen um 15 Uhr noch ne Besprechnung und danach frei


----------



## essential (22. April 2008)

okay...ich rufe dich an. also heute so gegen 16 uhr ???


----------



## essential (22. April 2008)

morgen mal nach kattenturm ? ich hätte ab 16 uhr zeit


----------



## essential (23. April 2008)

wie siehts aus marküs ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (6. Mai 2008)

so, morgen rollen fahren aufder bmxbahn'?


----------



## essential (6. Mai 2008)

geht alles...ich arbeite früh und spät...allso rollen wir ein wenig. bilder der neuen bahn hast aber gesehen ? 
findest du auch unter www.chakamoto.de


----------



## MaHaHnE (13. Mai 2008)

So, wann wird diese Woche gefahren?


----------



## essential (13. Mai 2008)

mir egal...heute morgen...wann haste zeit ? ich muss noch einiges machen.kann ich aber switchen. ruf an oder mail.egal.


----------



## essential (14. Mai 2008)

wie sieht es aus marküs ? heute nachmittag nach kattenturm ? wann ? melde dich .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaHaHnE (14. Mai 2008)

Heute ab halb vier? Kann aber nur bis sieben. Bin dann zum laufen verabredet...


----------



## essential (14. Mai 2008)

okay....15:30 is okay...am schlachthof treffen dann weiter zum sveni ???ß


----------



## essential (15. Mai 2008)

wo waren sie gestern herr m. ?


----------



## essential (20. Mai 2008)

nachher ne runde kattenturm ? wie sieht es aus mit ihnen herr marküs ?
das foampit ist befüllt.


----------



## MaHaHnE (21. Mai 2008)

Oha. Hier geht ja einiges. Heute bin ich in Oldenburg. Freitag kann man fahren. Da habe ich ab drei Zeit. Sonst alles Prima?


----------



## essential (21. Mai 2008)

freitag bin ich nicht in bremen. ich fahre morgen nach winnerbärch.


----------



## essential (22. Mai 2008)

wie sieht es mit dir (herr marküs) und winterberg dieses wochenende aus ? melde dich mal....


----------



## fracture (22. Mai 2008)

Tach auch,
war gestern nach dem Streeten in Blumenthal und Vegesack spontan mal die BMX-Bahn besuchen.
Ganz schön  groß ist die geworden... und da ich noch Anfänger bin, habe ich mich gerademal getraut das erste Double, direkt an der Startrampe zu springen  

Ich will demnächst dann auch mal nach Kattenturm, sagt mal bescheid wann ihr dahin fahrt, wenn ich Zeit hab komm ich dann mit.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## der stimp (23. Mai 2008)

hi fracture,
ab nächster woche bin ich wieder in bremen.
da wollten la-chriz und ich mal zum kattenturm.
wenn du lust hast mitzukommen, meld dich einfach mal bei mir.

gruss mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (26. Mai 2008)

ich wollte morgen nach kattenturm und mittwoch wohl nach achim ins öllager...am wochenende könnte man mal zusammen auf die bmxbahn.....


----------



## MaHaHnE (26. Mai 2008)

Morgen Kattenturm klingt gut. Kann ab vier/fünf. Mi bin ich raus, weil auf der ILA in Berlin. Josef, melden sie sich.


----------



## essential (27. Mai 2008)

josef hier, wenn wetter gut dann nachher kattenturm. melden sie sich


----------



## essential (28. Mai 2008)

marküs !!! nachher ne runde biken ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (29. Mai 2008)

Keule, ich war gestern doch auf der ILA in Berlin...
Rufe heute mal bei dir an, so gegen Mittag. Bin gerade in Oeynhausen


----------



## schwermetall (29. Mai 2008)

Hi,
kann man die Bahn inzwischen komplett befahren?
Oder befindet sie sich noch im Aufbau?
Immerhin soll dieses Jahr (20.9) dort die BMX-DM stattfinden.
Ich frage, weil ich sehr gerne auf der neuen Bahn fahren möchte, aber eine etwas längere Anfahrt habe und es sich nicht lohnen würde, wenn man nur eins, zwei Hindernisse fahren bzw. springen kann.

Ciao, Schwermetall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (29. Mai 2008)

ich bin mir nicht sicher wie weit der ausbau ist. ich würde aber tippen, dass sie noch nicht fertig ist. das letzte mal als ich da war sah es noch nach sehr sehr viel arbeit aus. ich sage dir bescheid, wenn ich am wochenende da war. 

markus.....heute ne runde radeln ? ich könnte so ab 15-16 uhr ...


----------



## MaHaHnE (31. Mai 2008)

Josef, bin bis morgen immer noch in Oeynhausen. Kannst Du für Montag Abend vielleicht mal nen Preis fürs Krisis rausgeben? Schaue nach dem Endurofahren mit Svenni mal rein. Montag stelle ich dann auch das Streetlegal in den Markt. Dann ist es wohl schnell weg...
Dienstag können wir dann gegen Nachmittag mal ne Runde fahren.


----------



## essential (31. Mai 2008)

klar...preise habe hier liegen.melde dich einfach. ich schick dir noch ne pm....


----------



## MaHaHnE (2. Juni 2008)

Hey Schlingel. Bin heute Abend um acht mit Hauke in der Capri Bar. Komm runter und ich geb nen Bier aus. Dabei?


----------



## essential (2. Juni 2008)

morgen abend ne runde zum sveni ??
heute abend um acht bin ich leider nicht da....aber lass uns morgen treffen.


----------



## essential (2. Juni 2008)

meintest du den krisis ? nicht den 666 s stahlframe ? egal ich such alles zusammen.


----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (2. Juni 2008)

will glaub ich dieses wochenende auch mal die bmx bahn austesten, was daraus geworden ist.... bin zwar noch anfänger, wird vielleicht nicht so doll spaß machen, aber man kann es ja mal ausprobieren  . 
wann seid ihr da?


----------



## essential (2. Juni 2008)

ich weiss noch nicht genau...am betsen telefonieren wir nochmal....


----------



## essential (3. Juni 2008)

markus markus....... um die häuser gezogen ? nachher ne runde radeln ? aber erst später, wenn es abkühlt...gegen 18 uhr kattenturm ? können uns dann auch über ein identiti unterhalten.


----------



## MaHaHnE (3. Juni 2008)

So spät wird knapp. Is ja heute auch Skatenigh und da wollte ich hin. Um die Häuserzeihen war super. Heute gegen fünf wiedergekommen. Bin noch voll...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (3. Juni 2008)

oh man..... dann vielleicht morgen ne runde drehen ? melde dich.... haste dein streetbike schon on gestellt ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (3. Juni 2008)

Jau. Morgen ist super. Stelle das Rad heute noch rein.


----------



## essential (3. Juni 2008)

okay..morgen ist gut.....


----------



## essential (4. Juni 2008)

wann wollen wir uns heute treffen ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (4. Juni 2008)

Sagen wir gegen sechs bei Dir?


----------



## essential (4. Juni 2008)

okay.... ich kann ab 17 uhr....wollen wir noch nach kattenturm ?? können auch in den spoga oder sonst wo fahren.....


----------



## MaHaHnE (4. Juni 2008)

Mir egal. Bin dann so zwischen fünf und sechs bei Dir. Muss nu zu Airbus und meine Arbeit weiterschreiben.. Bis späädda


----------



## essential (6. Juni 2008)

bist du das wochenende über in bremen ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (6. Juni 2008)

Jo, fahre erst Samstach anch oeynhausen. Habe dort noch jeden Sonntag bis zum Juli nen Termiiiin. Wuh, was ne Nacht#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (9. Juni 2008)

wann ?


----------



## MaHaHnE (9. Juni 2008)

So gegen 12?


----------



## essential (9. Juni 2008)

nee


----------



## essential (16. Juni 2008)

moin markus, biste in bremen ? willst du heute den frame abholen ? nabe ist leider nicht mitgekommen...aber ich bestelle morgen eh nochmal. melde dich


----------



## MaHaHnE (28. August 2008)

Wasn hier lous?


----------



## essential (30. August 2008)

nix...aber wie sieht es heute aus mit rollen ? bmxbahn ? oder dörten ? oder shreddern im wald...mir lattte, aber fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MotoX&Dirt#211 (27. Mai 2009)

sonntag steigt bmx bahn was großes


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Mai 2009)

MotoX&Dirt#211 schrieb:


> sonntag steigt bmx bahn was großes


 
und am Sa hier:







mit reichlich Bremer "Oldschool- BMX" Beteiligung (falls nich schon bekannt)

http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Pilatus (9. September 2009)

Ich glaub hier muss man mal wieder Pöbeln!


----------

